# Das kann dir passieren wenn du dich Impfen lässt



## MoK (29. Oktober 2009)

Desire Jennings ist eine junge 26 jährige amerikanische Frau die viel Sport trieb und kern gesund war. Sie trainierte sogar für den Halbmarthon bevor sie sich gegen die saisonale Grippe am 23. August 2009 impfen lies. 10 Tage danach bekam sie einen massiven Nervenschaden. Sie kann wegen Muskelkrämpfe nicht mehr richtig sprechen, nicht mehr normal gehen und auch nicht mehr selber essen, ihr ganzer Körper ist betroffen. Schaut euch das als Warnung an:



Hier Desire Jennings in einem anderen TV-Bericht:



Desire wurde mit Dystonie diagnostiziert, eine neurologische Bewegungsstörung welche in den motorischen Zentren im Gehirn liegt, die Muskelkrämpfe verursacht die sicht laufend wiederholen. Diese Beschädigung des Nervensystems wird unter Anderem durch eine Vergiftung verursacht, wie zum Beispiel Bleivergiftung. Wir wissen in den Impfungen sind giftige Schwermetalle enthalten, wie Quecksilber.

Die Vertreter der Gesundheitsbehörden sagen es handelt sich um einen selten Schaden der aus der Impfung resultieren kann, wie wenn das ein Trost für Desire und anderen Opfern wäre. Sie hat den Gesundheitsaposteln vertraut und sich impfen lassen, jetzt ist ihr Leben zerstört. Ich wünsche den Verbrechern der Pharmalobby sie sollen diesen "seltenen Schaden" selber erleben.

Für alle Besserwisser welche in den Raum stellen, es wäre gestellt oder warum verklagt das Ehepaar Jennings nicht den Impfhersteller auf Schadensersatz, wo doch die Amerikaner "alles rundrum verklagen", Präsident Obama bzw. die US-Gesundheitsministerin Kathleen Sebelius hat einen Erlass im August 2009 unterzeichnet, der den Herstellern von Impfstoffen gegen die Schweinegrippe vollständige rechtliche Immunität bei allen Strafverfahren garantiert, die im Zusammenhang mit neuen Schweinegrippe-Impfstoffen angestrengt werden könnten. Also, die Jennings können nichts an Geldwert erwarten und haben "Pech" gehabt.

Thx an Alles Schall und Rauch

Da dies kein Einzelfall ist finde ich es sehr bedenklich das man weder im Fernsehen noch in meiner Zeitung (Neue Westfälische) davon etwas gehört habe... habe im Internet bereits von div. Fällen in Schweden gelesen die sogar zum Tode führten.
Ich weiß ja nicht ob es Leute gibt die sich wirklich Impfen lassen würden, aber vielleicht kommt ja einer eurer Bekannten auf die Idee sich Impfen zu lassen.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann ja Bedenken und nun Proteste verstehen.
Jedoch spielen viele Sachen für Wirkungen eine Rolle -
und solange die genaue Ursache unbekannt ist (Kann ist kein Beweis!)
ist jemand als nicht schuldig anzusehen - auch zurecht!

Und bei der Aussage



> Ich wünsche den Verbrechern der Pharmalobby sie sollen diesen "seltenen Schaden" selber erleben.



begibst Du Dich erst recht auf eine "niedere" Art und nimmst dem Thema jegliche Diskussionsgrundlage!

von daher ...


----------



## RinderteufelXL (29. Oktober 2009)

ich will mich gar nicht mit diesen dämlichen thema "schweinegrippe" lange aufhalten aber ich denke es steckt einiges mehr dahinter als es den anschein hat. 
10 tage nach der impfung hat sie also das erst festgestellt... ich glaube es liegt nicht am impfstoff und die reporter da können das auch nicht genau wissen. 
kann genauso gut sein das sie diesen schaden durch irgendwelchen doping müll bekommen hat wenn sie am marathon teilnimmt...

kann auch sein das ich mich irre aber selbst wenn... ist die frau selber schuld wenn sie sich unerprobte scheisse freiwillig spritzen lässt. wer weiss vlt spielt sie das wirklich nur und bekommt geld dafür von irgendwelchen leuten die auch gern mal bücher über verschwörungstheorien verfassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aufjedenfall ist mir das egal was die leute sich in ihren körper reinspritzen und sie dran zu grunde gehn
der titel dieses themas ist völlig überflüssig da wir in deutschland leben und nicht im ami land, niemand wird hier solch ein schicksal erleiden wie diese dumme frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin grundsaetzlich gegen Impfungen. Wir habe zu wenig ahung was da wirklich drinn steckt, es gibt sehr gefaehrliche nebenwirkungen, und vielleicht waere ich sowieso nie an der krankheit erkrankt.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin grundsaetzlich gegen Impfungen. Wir habe zu wenig ahung was da wirklich drinn steckt, es gibt sehr gefaehrliche nebenwirkungen, und vielleicht waere ich sowieso nie an der krankheit erkrankt.



Und wenn deine Eltern die selbe Einstellung bei der Impfung zur Kinderlähmung gehabt hätten, könntest du jetzt vielleicht nichtmal dein Spucklätzchen halten.
Dieser Hype um gefährliche Nebenwirkungen der Schweinegrippeimpfung ist in meinen Augen mehr als lächerlich.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und wenn deine Eltern die selbe Einstellung bei der Impfung zur Kinderlähmung gehabt hätten, könntest du jetzt vielleicht nichtmal dein Spucklätzchen halten.
> Dieser Hype um gefährliche Nebenwirkungen der Schweinegrippeimpfung ist in meinen Augen mehr als lächerlich.


Ich wurde in meinem leben NIE geimpft.
Genau wie meine 3 Geschwister.
Meine Eltern wurden, seit sie 18 wurden NIE geimpft.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich wurde in meinem leben NIE geimpft.
> Genau wie meine 3 Geschwister.
> Meine Eltern wurden, seit sie 18 wurden NIE geimpft.




Dann haben deine Eltern bewußt eine lebenslängliche Behinderung in Kauf genommen, bei einer Impfung die nachweislich ohne Komplikationen bleibt? Mutig mutig....


----------



## Razyl (29. Oktober 2009)

RinderteufelXL schrieb:


> der titel dieses themas ist völlig überflüssig da wir in deutschland leben und nicht im ami land, niemand wird hier solch ein schicksal erleiden wie diese dumme frau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bist du dir da sicher? Ich denke, so etwas kann durchaus auch hier passieren. 



Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Hype um gefährliche Nebenwirkungen der Schweinegrippeimpfung ist in meinen Augen mehr als lächerlich.


Und der Hype um diese Massenimpfung und um die Schweinegrippe an sich ist noch viel lächerlicher. Rein zufällig, als die Impfung beginnen soll, warnen Ärzte davor, dass es immer mehr Fälle gibt. Davor haben sie erstmal mindestens 1 1/2 Wochen geschweigt über die Schweinegrippen Erkrankungen...


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

ok um welchen impfstoff handelt es sich kann mir das mal jemand sagen?


----------



## Stancer (29. Oktober 2009)

Verschwörungstheorie incoming ??? Klar die Regierung will uns gar nicht impfen sondern alle umbringen....

Wir verbieten am besten auch direkt alle Konsumgüter, weil hab gehört, das der Freund eines NAchbarn, dessen Vater, dessen Bekannter von dem sein Bruder seiner Tochter das mal gegessen hat und deswegen gestorben ist.

Hat sich der TE mal jemals eine Packungsbeilage von Medikamenten durchgelesen ? Da steht auch sowas mit Nebenwirkungen drin und teilweise stehen da recht heftige Sachen drin. Auch bei einfachen Mitteln wie Schmerztabletten. Aber da steht dann auch "sehr selten".
Bei der SChweinegrippeimpfung wirds nicht anders sein. Wird immer Menschen geben, die darauf allergisch reagieren. Das das ganze aber so Breit getreten wird, weil eine von 100.000 Impfungen Nebenwirkungen hatte ist lächerlich !

Den Thread kann man auch umbenennen in :

"Das kann dir passieren, wenn du Milch trinkst"

Und zeige dann ein Beispiel einer extremen Laktoseunverträglichkeit !

Schön das die Panikmacher nun auch vor Foren wie Buffed nicht mehr halt machen !


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher? Ich denke, so etwas kann durchaus auch hier passieren.




sowas ist heir sogar schon passiert und in der schweiz und in österreich etc.


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

das Problem hast du bei allen Impfungen, es können immer Nebenwirkungen auftreten du musst nur gegen irgendwas im Impfstoff allergisch reagieren und es vorher nicht mitbekommen haben (ja sowas gibts) dann hast du sofort n Problem und je nachdem wie heftig die reaktion ist desto härter können die Folgen sein.
Ich bin bis jetzt gegen alles wichtige geimpft worden.

Nur schweinegrippe da weigere ich mich aber mit berechtigten Bedenken :/


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

hahaa <3 Stancer beiträge genial :thumbs up:


----------



## Tikume (29. Oktober 2009)

Wie man sieht, sind einige hier nicht ohne Hirnschädigungen davongekommen ...


----------



## Tabuno (29. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wie man sieht, sind einige hier nicht ohne Hirnschädigungen davongekommen ...


Wie du recht hast Tikume... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Thema: Ich lass mich oft gegen die saisonale Grippe impfen, das bei dieser Frau wird wohl eher eine sehr große Ausnahme sein. Gegen die Schweinegrippe lass ich mich nicht impfen, da ich sie für eher harmlos halte. Die Vogelgrippe hat mir auch nichts getan. ( ok die war auch nicht von Mensch zu Mensch übertragbar)
Übrigens gehen die eingebetteten YouTube Links nicht @ TE.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dann haben deine Eltern bewußt eine lebenslängliche Behinderung in Kauf genommen, bei einer Impfung die nachweislich ohne Komplikationen bleibt? Mutig mutig....


Wir haben unsere kleine damals bewußt auch nicht impfen lassen, gegen garnix. Inzwischen ist sie 7 Jahre alt, geht in die 2. Klasse und ist 'n quicklebendiges Kind.
Dass Impfungen "nachweislich ohne Komplikationen" bleiben, ist schnell daher gesagt. Hier wäre das Buch "Impfen - Das Geschäft mit der Angst" zu empfehlen.


----------



## Snowhawk (29. Oktober 2009)

naja, viel spass mit Diphtherie, Starrkrampf, Keuchhusten, Kinderlähmung, Masern, Mumps, Röteln und Hepatitis B wenn mans einfängt ^^ Vorallem wenn mans als Erwachsener einfängt wirds richtig "lustig".

einfach net heulen dann.

Im Ausland gibts dann auch ganz tolles. Klar kann man sagen: Brauch ich net... Aber du kannst dir ja vorstellen wo du besser dastehst, Nebenwirkung Malariaimpung oder Malaria einfangen und nachträglich "behandeln". Gleiches wie bei Geldfieber etc. etc.

OB sich jetzt wer gegen Zecken Impft, Grippe etc... das ist jedem selbst überlassen, aber gewisse Grundimpfungen sind sehr zu empfehlen.

SSPE sagt euch zum Beispiel was in Verbindung von nichtimpfung gegen Masern?


----------



## Davatar (29. Oktober 2009)

Es gab diverse Fälle von schweren nervenschädigenden Nachwirkungen durch Impfungen. Allerdings waren das insgesamt so wenig Fälle, dass man grundsätzlich davor nicht Angst haben sollte. Aber bei einer Impfung sollte man sich grundsätzlich immer fragen:
- Wie schlimm sind die Auswirkungen, wenn man sich nicht impfen lässt? (Wichtigster Punkt)
- Handelt es sich dabei um eine einmalige Impfung, um eine, die man nur alle paar Jahre machen muss oder um eine regelmässige Impfung (und somit eine verhältnismässig geringe Wirkung)?
- Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man sich ansteckt, wenn man sich nicht impfen lässt?
Die ersten beiden Punkte sollten der Grund sein, bei dem man sich dann dafür oder dagegen entscheidet. Die Kinderlähmung ist ein schönes Beispiel. In der Vergangenheit war die Gefahr einer Ansteckung gewaltig und die Auswirkungen für das Kind waren fatal! Lähmung und Tod waren oft die Folge der Krankheit. Seitdem die Kinder konsequent gegen die Kinderlähmung geimpft werden, tritt sie auch nicht mehr wirklich auf, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass es sie nicht mehr gibt. Bei einer solchen Krankheit würde ich (wenn ich Vater wäre) das Risiko nicht tragen wollen, dass mein Kind daran erkrankt und danach sein Leben lang gelähmt ist oder vielleicht gar nicht über das Kindesalter hinaus aufwachsen kann.
Die Masern sind ein weiteres gutes Beispiel. Viele Eltern lassen ihre Kinder die Masern bekommen, wir hatten auch diverse Kinder in der Nachbarschaft, die die Masern hatten. Der Hintergedanke dabei ist, dass man die Masern nur einmal im Leben hat und danach nicht mehr. Ich selbst bin dagegen geimpft worden und hatte nie die Masern. Doch auch wenn bei vielen Kindern die Masern eine verhältnismässig schwache Krankheit darstellen, kann die Krankheit dennoch öfter als man glaubt, schwerwiegende Nebenwirkungen haben. Gerade Erwachsene, die an den Masern erkranken erleiden wesentlich öfter schwerere kranklich bedingte Folgen davon, als Kinder. Ich persönlich bin froh, gegen die Masern geimpft worden zu sein und würde auch meine Kinder dagegen impfen. Dennoch muss das jeder für sich selbst (bzw für seine Kinder) entscheiden.
Die Starrkrampfimpfung ist mein persönlicher Favorit! Als Kind bin ich oft mit meinen Freunden in den Wald spielen gegangen, wir haben Hütten gebaut und kleinere Kriegsspiele mit selbst gebastelten Schusswaffen aus Holz, Gummibändern und Büroklammern gespielt (was Jungs halt so tun...). Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft ich auf nen rostigen Nagel gestanden bin oder mich sonst irgendwie an irgendwas ne Schramme geholt hab, da bin ich definitiv froh, dass ich die Starrkrampfimpfung hatte. Denn Starrkrampf ist alles andere als angenehm und kann auch schneller kommen, als man denkt.
Bei einer Grippeimpfung hingegen ist die Wirkung nachweislich gering. Der Impfstoff hält nur für kurze Zeit und selbst in dieser Zeit hilft er nur gegen bestimmte Mutationstypen des Grippevirus. Das bedeutet also, man muss sich regelmässig einer Impfung unterziehen und kann dann nicht mal wirklich sicher sein, dass der Impfstoff auch wirklich wirkt. Daher betrachte ich solche Impfungen als überflüssig, sofern man kein geschwächtes Immunsystem hat. Denn dann muss man sowieso wesentlich vorsichtiger sein, bezüglich Krankheiten!

Edit:


spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wir haben unsere kleine damals bewußt auch nicht impfen lassen, gegen garnix. Inzwischen ist sie 7 Jahre alt, geht in die 2. Klasse und ist 'n quicklebendiges Kind.
> Dass Impfungen "nachweislich ohne Komplikationen" bleiben, ist schnell daher gesagt. Hier wäre das Buch "Impfen - Das Geschäft mit der Angst" zu empfehlen.


Dann hoff ich für Euch und vor allem für die Kleine, dass Ihr das auch noch sagen könnt, wenn sie 20 geworden ist. Es gibt im Kindes- und Teenageralter echt heftige Krankheiten und ich wär da recht besorgt, wenn mein Kind dagegen nicht geimpft wäre.
Übrigens sollte sie dann unbedingt am besten Entwicklungsländer meiden! Jeder Tropenarzt empfiehlt schwerstens Hepatitis-Impfungen, denn die Ansteckungsgefahr ist gross und die Folgeschäden sind schwerwiegend!


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die Starrkrampfimpfung ist mein persönlicher Favorit! Als Kind bin ich oft mit meinen Freunden in den Wald spielen gegangen, wir haben Hütten gebaut und kleinere Kriegsspiele mit selbst gebastelten Schusswaffen aus Holz, Gummibändern und Büroklammern gespielt (was Jungs halt so tun...). Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft ich auf nen rostigen Nagel gestanden bin oder mich sonst irgendwie an irgendwas ne Schramme geholt hab, da bin ich definitiv froh, dass ich die Starrkrampfimpfung hatte. Denn Starrkrampf ist alles andere als angenehm und kann auch schneller kommen, als man denkt.


Wir haben damals "im Wald" gewohnt (Haus im Wald, Sächs. Schweiz) und die kleine hatte ständig Knie und Hände aufgeschrammt, hat mit den Katzen gespielt und wurde dabei auch öfters mal gekratzt, etc. Volles Programm, was ein Kind halt so macht. Außer grippalen Infekten und gelegentlichen Verdauungsstörungen hatte die Kleine nie irgendwas.



Davatar schrieb:


> Edit:
> Dann hoff ich für Euch und vor allem für die Kleine, dass Ihr das auch noch sagen könnt, wenn sie 20 geworden ist. Es gibt im Kindes- und Teenageralter echt heftige Krankheiten und ich wär da recht besorgt, wenn mein Kind dagegen nicht geimpft wäre.


Es könnte dies, könnte das, könnte jenes passieren. Es sind die gleichen Argumente, die du von einem Versicherungsvertreter hörst. Geschäfte mit der Angst.
Wenn du über die Straße gehst, zum Kippen holen, kannst du von dem Auto erfasst werden, was du im toten Winkel übersehen hast, obwohl du links und rechts geschaut hast, ... Es sind in meinen Augen extrem geringe Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Genauso gering, wie ein dauerhafter Nervenschaden durch Impfungen. Wenn du durch fehlende Impfung krank wirst, sagste dir: Hätte ich doch ... Wenn du einen dauerhaften Impfschaden bekommst, sagste dir: Hätte ich doch ...
Ich hab zB auch nur 'ne Krankenversicherung, weil's mir steuerliche Vorteile bringt und ich - inzwischen - leider dazu auch gesetzlich verpflichtet bin. Aber rein rechnerisch zahle ich im Jahr mehr an meine KV als ich privat an Arztkosten ausgeben würde.



Davatar schrieb:


> Übrigens sollte sie dann unbedingt am besten Entwicklungsländer meiden! Jeder Tropenarzt empfiehlt schwerstens Hepatitis-Impfungen, denn die Ansteckungsgefahr ist gross und die Folgeschäden sind schwerwiegend!


Na dann wirds dir jetzt bestimmt die Fußnägel hochrollen, wenn ich dir erzähle, dass die Mutter mit der kleinen (im Alter von 2-3 Jahren) nach Indien geflogen ist - und da inzwischen auch schon mehrfach war. War damals auch heftigst dagegen, wie sie das machen konnte. In dem Alter, ihr Immunsystem, Indien, ... ?! Hatten uns da richtig in den Haaren, aber sie hats halt durchgezogen. Sind beide gesund wiedergekommen - und sinds immernoch.

Panikmache ...


----------



## Potpotom (29. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn du über die Straße gehst, zum Kippen holen, kannst du von dem Auto erfasst werden, was du im toten Winkel übersehen hast, obwohl du links und rechts geschaut hast, ...
> 
> Panikmache ...


Haben deine Augen einen "toten Winkel"? Hätte man vielleicht behandeln können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein im Ernst, wie du bei deinen Beispielen schon beschriebst... Panikmache, genau das, was du hier mit deinem Thread bewirken möchtest. Natürlich können Impfungen auch Nebenwirkungen hervorrufen, wie alle anderen Medikamente dieser Erde auch.

Letztendlich muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden welche Impfung er für notwendig hält und welche nicht - aber grundlegende Schutzimpfungen wie Hepathitis, Tetanus etc. nicht machen zu lassen würde ich schon als fahrlässig einstufen. Das Weglassen kann sicherlich gut gehen, kann aber genauso gut auch schief gehen.



> Aber rein rechnerisch zahle ich im Jahr mehr an meine KV als ich privat an Arztkosten ausgeben würde.


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Wenn du 45000&#8364; im Jahr verdienst (was schon sehr sehr gut wäre und hier wahrscheinlich auf die wenigsten zutrifft), wären deine Ausgaben für die Krankenversicherung pro Jahr bei einem lapiden Verkehrsunfall mit Operationsbedarf etc. wieder drin.

Nur mal so zur Info... hatte vor 2 Jahren einen Verkehrsunfall und die Krankenhaus- und Behandlungskosten beliefen sich bis jetzt auf 27.426,78&#8364; (bin privatversichert, daher die Rechnungen), die Beiträge eines Durchschnittsverdieners wären auf mehrere Jahre aufgebraucht. Ohne Versicherung recht ärgerlich - aber jut, anderes Thema.


----------



## Pymonte (29. Oktober 2009)

All die Leute, die sich hier über Impfungen aufregen: Wisst ihr wie eine Immunisierung funktioniert? 
Ein Großteil der "Nebenwirkungen" sind abgeschwächte Auswirkungen des geimpften (abgetöteten) Krankheitserregers. Denn nicht der Virus macht das Fiber/Schnupfen/gelenkschmerzen etc pp sondern dein Körper selbst, als Abwehrreaktion. Der Vorteil ist eben, das dein Körper gegen einen wehrlosen Feind kämpfen kann, die Antigene erkennt und ein entsprechenden Antikörper bildet und die genet. Info speichert. Sicher, man kann es auch Hart auf Hart kommen lassen und sich nicht impfen, nur dann muss man eben auch damit leben, dass im Falle einer Erkrankung die Immunabwehr:
A) sehr langsam reagiert und sich erst anpassen muss
 die Krankheit in dem Fall auch echte Auswirkungen auf den Körper hat
C) Langzeitschäden eintreten.
Es gibt zwar auch wirkstoffinduzierte Nebenwirkungen (wie bei der Swineflu Impfung... da wäre ich beim deutschen Wirkstof auch vorsichtig), aber die normalen Schutzimpfungen sind eigentlich harmlos.
Es sterben jährlich mehrere 10000de an einer Grippe. Dagegen stehen nichtmal 1000 schwere Fälle von extremen Nebenwirkungen (mehrere Millionen Impfungen werden weltweit durchgeführt).
Bei der Wahrscheinlichkeit von nichtmal 0,00001% eines schweren Fehlers sollte man eigentlich keine Panik machen. 
Denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, sich in Europa mit BSE zu infizieren ist höher. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen tödlichen Autounfall ist höher, usw usw usw

Aber naja, wer es gern auf dem harten und schmwerzhaften Weg erfahren möchte, der sollte sich ruhig mal ne dicke Influenza zuziehen. Wenn er es ohne chronische Schädigung (oder Tod) übersteht, dann weiß er, dass eine Impfung der harmlosere, sichere und angenehmere Weg des Immunisierens ist.

Und ja, das war stark vereinfacht, aber ich hatte letztens ein Gespräch mit einem Immunologen im Seminar (welcher persönlich auch gegen die deutsche Swineflu Impfung ist und daher extra nach Österreich geht um sich impfen zu lassen) und ich finde die Hetze gegen Impfungen ist einfach dumm, wie so vieles in der heutigen Gesellschaft. Eigentlich könnte man bis zum 18. Lebensjahr auch wieder Pflichtimpfungen einführen, das würde die Anzahl der Kindstoten (durch Krankheit) auch stark senken.


----------



## Davatar (29. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wir haben damals "im Wald" gewohnt (Haus im Wald, Sächs. Schweiz) und die kleine hatte ständig Knie und Hände aufgeschrammt, hat mit den Katzen gespielt und wurde dabei auch öfters mal gekratzt, etc. Volles Programm, was ein Kind halt so macht. Außer grippalen Infekten und gelegentlichen Verdauungsstörungen hatte die Kleine nie irgendwas.


Tjo da muss ich sagen, habt Ihr einfach nur erstaunliches Glück gehabt, mehr nicht. In unserem Quartier hatte so ziemlich jedes Kind die Masern und Mumps spätestens bis es 10 Jahre alt war. Die einzigen Kinder, die das nicht hatten waren die, die geimpft waren. Wie gesagt, es gibt viele Eltern, die diese beiden Krankheiten als "normal" betrachten und daher gezielt nicht impfen lassen. Trotzdem, ich würd mein Kind dieser Krankheit nicht aussetzen. Und ein Kind nicht gegen Starrkrampf/Tetanus impfen zu lassen halte ich definitiv für schwer fahrlässig!
Gut, in Deutschland gibts 10-20 solcher Fälle pro Jahr, nicht wirklich viele, aber das liegt hauptsächlich daran, weil sich fast jeder dagegen impfen lässt. Zudem ist die Behandlung dieser Krankheit alles Andere als angenehm. Ich zitiere kurz den Wikiartikel:


> Gegen die ausgebrochene Erkrankung gibt es keine echte kausale Behandlung. Weil sich die Tetanustoxine über die Nervenscheiden ausbreiten, sind sogar hohe Serumgaben (fremde Antikörper, passive Immunisierung) über die Blutbahn umstritten. *Ein gründliches Ausschneiden der Wunde, unter Umständen eine Amputation, sorgt dafür, dass der Tetanuserreger sich nicht weiter vermehrt, da man eine weitere Toxinproduktion in der Wunde unterbinden muss.
> 
> Eine symptomatische, an den Krankheitszeichen orientierte Behandlung kann in milden Fällen die durch akustische und optische Reize auslösbaren Krämpfe vermeiden, indem der Kranke in einem abgedunkelten und schallgeschützten Raum untergebracht wird und starke Beruhigungsmittel erhält. In allen schweren Fällen aber wird eine medikamentöse Muskelerschlaffung (Muskelrelaxation) zusammen mit maschineller Beatmung erforderlich.
> 
> ...


Dann lasse ich mich doch lieber nur alle 10 Jahre dagegen impfen, als die Gefahr einzugehn, sich einen solchen Erreger in meinem System ausbreiten zu lassen.

Aber ja, ich seh auch hier wird das zu nichts führen. Ich hab mich jetzt extra mal durch ne Anti-Impfungs-Homepage durchgelesen und kann natürlich schon verstehn, dass man nach den Argumentationen solcher Seiten und Büchern das Gefühl hat, Impfungen hätten höhere Risiken als Nichtimpfungen. Dagegen kann ich als Nicht-Mediziner nicht allzu gross argumentieren. Im Grossen und Ganzen wird da jedoch gewaltige Gehirnwäsche betrieben, genauso wie auch von den Seiten, die meinen, man müsse jeden gegen alles impfen.
Immerhin: solange die Eltern sagen, sie würden bewusst impfen weil oder bewusst nicht impfen weil, ist mir das immernoch wesentlich lieber, als wenn sie einfach einem Impf- oder Nichtimpftrend folgend, weils halt alle andern auch so machen. Ich finds enorm wichtig, dass man sich informiert, denn am Schluss sinds die Eltern die über das Schicksal des Kindes bestimmen und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## sympathisant (29. Oktober 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> All die Leute, die sich hier über Impfungen aufregen: Wisst ihr wie eine Immunisierung funktioniert?
> Ein Großteil der "Nebenwirkungen" sind abgeschwächte Auswirkungen des geimpften (abgetöteten) Krankheitserregers. Denn nicht der Virus macht das Fiber/Schnupfen/gelenkschmerzen etc pp sondern dein Körper selbst, als Abwehrreaktion. Der Vorteil ist eben, das dein Körper gegen einen wehrlosen Feind kämpfen kann, die Antigene erkennt und ein entsprechenden Antikörper bildet und die genet. Info speichert. Sicher, man kann es auch Hart auf Hart kommen lassen und sich nicht impfen, nur dann muss man eben auch damit leben, dass im Falle einer Erkrankung die Immunabwehr:
> A) sehr langsam reagiert und sich erst anpassen muss
> die Krankheit in dem Fall auch echte Auswirkungen auf den Körper hat
> ...



im grunde hast du ja recht, ABER:

1. kannst du dir auch ne heftige grippe wegen der grippeimpfung zuziehen. es sind eben abgeschwächte erreger. und wenn du pech hast, reichen die immer noch aus ... fieber und n paar tage flachliegen ist nach ner grippeimpfung nichts ungewöhnliches.

2. wenn du dich gegen grippe A impfen lässt und es breitet sich der erreger der grippe B aus, dann hast du pech. dich kann grippe B dann immer noch genauso schnell und hart treffen wie einen nichtgeimpften.

3. auch staatlich empfohlene impfungen können daneben gehen. so zuletzt in den 70er jahren. als massig kinder gegen pocken (?) geimpft wurde und schwere und schwerstschäden erlitten haben. klar ist die forschung inzwischen weiter, aber kann man sowas ausschliessen?


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Haben deine Augen einen "toten Winkel"? Hätte man vielleicht behandeln können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ Natürlich hast du auch in den Augen einen "toten Winkel." Kommt ganz drauf an, wie du läufst und schaust. Wenn du dich brav an die Straßenkante stellst, vorbildlich links schaust, dann rechts, dann wieder links und dann erst gehst, hast du natürlich keinen. Aber wer macht das schon? Es sei denn du mußt über 'ne Hauptverkehrsstraße. Aber meist gehste doch einfach schräg zur Straße, wirfst 'n Blick nach links und läufst, mit einem Auge nach rechts, über die Straße.



Potpotom schrieb:


> Nein im Ernst, wie du bei deinen Beispielen schon beschriebst... Panikmache, genau das, was du hier mit deinem Thread bewirken möchtest.


Ist doch garnicht "mein" Thread ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Potpotom schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Wenn du 45000&#8364; im Jahr verdienst (was schon sehr sehr gut wäre und hier wahrscheinlich auf die wenigsten zutrifft), wären deine Ausgaben für die Krankenversicherung pro Jahr bei einem lapiden Verkehrsunfall mit Operationsbedarf etc. wieder drin.


Gut, da hast du recht. Ich gehe hier aber nur von Arztkosten aus. Ich kann auch nur für mich sprechen. Ich bin 30 und (toi toi toi) mein ganzes Leben lang noch nie auf Krankenhaus oder OP angewiesen gewesen. Als Kind höchstens mal Kopf aufgeschlagen, Arme und Beine gestaucht, gegen Bäume gerodelt, Röntgen, ... Zum Arzt geh ich auch nur durchschnittlich 0,5x aller 2 Jahre. Ok, Zahnarzt fällt mir grad ein. Das braucht man und dafür lohnt sich KV auch. 

Gibt ja aber auch alternative "Krankenkassen", Artabana zB. Da überleg ich auch schon 'ne ganze Zeit hin- und her. Und um damit wieder die Kurve zum Thema zu bekommen: Die, die da sind finden's super. Und die "Fachleute" (Versicherungen) raten davon ab, weil's da keine Garantien gibt. Und da wären wir wieder: Beeinflussung durch Angst, statt Eigenverantwortung.



Pymonte schrieb:


> [...]


Und wahrscheinlich hast du dich mit genauso großem Interesse mit den Statistiken gesellschaftlicher Langzeitnebenwirkungen von Impfungen beschäftigt? ZB mit diesem Buch?



sympathisant schrieb:


> 1. kannst du dir auch ne heftige grippe wegen der grippeimpfung zuziehen. es sind eben abgeschwächte erreger. und wenn du pech hast, reichen die immer noch aus ... fieber und n paar tage flachliegen ist nach ner grippeimpfung nichts ungewöhnliches.


Yep, siehe Schweden -> http://www.gesundheitlicheaufklaerung.de/s...ch-h1n1-impfung


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es generell falsch, das die Menschen heutzutage 1. wegen jedem Scheiß sofort zum Arzt rennen 2. wegen dem kleinesten Kopfschmerz auch direkt 3-4 Mittel in den Arsch geschoben bekommen (ruhig wörtlich nehmen)...
Ich sage nicht, dass alles schlecht ist oder so... bestimmte Impfungen oder Medikamente (zum richtigen Zeitpunkt) sind vollkommen in Ordnung aber heutzutage läuft doch fast jeder wirklich wegen jedem Scheiß sofort zum Arzt und kriegt auch erstmal nen Korb voll Medikamente zugeschoben...

Einfach mal liegen bleiben, Zwieback essen und Tee trinken... unser Körper ist keine Porzellanschale die beim ersten rütteln zerbricht... wenn man einigermaßen gesund lebt kann der Körper sowas ab...

Genauso wie jetzt im Moment das mit der Schweinegrippe... sie ist bisher harmloser als die Normale Grippe und es werden solche Riesenimpfaktionen ausgerufen... oft hört man auch immer "Ja aber wenn er mutiert?" Tja... dann kann man sich den Impfstoff auch dorthin stecken wo die Sonne nicht scheint...

Das die Leute aber jetzt so abdrehen deswegen ist auch vollkommen idiotisch und läuft nur auf Panikmache von beiden Seiten, den Impfbefürwortern und den Gegnern, hinaus... die einen schreien laut "GEFÄHRLICH, TOD UND VERDERBEN!" und die anderen schrein laut "NEBENWIRKUNGEN!!!"... alles idiotisch und quatsch...


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> [...] aber heutzutage läuft doch fast jeder wirklich wegen jedem Scheiß sofort zum Arzt und kriegt auch erstmal nen Korb voll Medikamente zugeschoben...


Das ist halt auch das Problem: Ärzte verdienen nur was, wenn sie Medikamente verschreiben. Und da läufts eben so ab, dass die Wartezimmer voll sind, du hast 'n Fenster von ~15min, in der Zeit muß der Arzt Diagnose und Therapie stellen. Dabei werden nur Symptome behandelt, aber keine Ursachen. Folge: Dauerpatienten.


----------



## Potpotom (29. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ist doch garnicht "mein" Thread ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schande über mein Haupt, da hab ich mich verguckt (wo wir eh bei "totem Winkel" waren *g). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (29. Oktober 2009)

> 1. kannst du dir auch ne heftige grippe wegen der grippeimpfung zuziehen. es sind eben abgeschwächte erreger. und wenn du pech hast, reichen die immer noch aus ... fieber und n paar tage flachliegen ist nach ner grippeimpfung nichts ungewöhnliches.


Der letzte Satz stimmt, der Rest ist nichtmehr up to date... Mittlerweile werden keine Erreger mehr genutzt, sondern nurnoch (platt gesagt) Stücke davon. Das heißt, der Körper kann Symptome der Krankheit entwickeln (die heißen, dass er sich auseinandersetzt und eine Abwehr bildet), aber nicht durch die Impfung selber erkranken.
Da ich Dienstag eine Fortbildung zum Thema Schweinegrippeimpfung besucht habe, könnte ich hier noch ne Wand aus Text schreiben, die allerdings vermutlich von den Impfgegnern bloß mit links zu großen Skandalen oder Ähnlichem gewürdigt werden würde - also klemm ich mir das.

Die Impfung ist nicht so gefährlich wie die Medien behaupten (was nicht heißt, dass sie wirklich komplett sicher ist), aber aufgrund der Verunsicherung der Menschen kann von einer >Massen<impfung nicht mehr geredet werden, was das Ganze ein wenig ad absurdum führt.


----------



## sympathisant (29. Oktober 2009)

oke. wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Bader1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Hm^^ ich wäre als Baby mal fast verreckt wegen zuviel Impfungen...
Naja seitdem bin ich nimmer geimpft worden.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Hm^^ ich wäre als Baby mal fast verreckt wegen zuviel Impfungen...
> Naja seitdem bin ich nimmer geimpft worden.


Lieber die geringe chance zu erkranken, als diese chance verringern, aber eine andere Gefahr hinnehmen (Kennt ih vielleicht jemanden, der eine schwer behinderung "dank" Impfungen hat? Ich schon. Will aber nicht naeheres erlaeutern)


----------



## ROCKnLOL (29. Oktober 2009)

hab mich jetzt auch impfen lassen!
irgentwie fühl ich mich komisch und sehe jetzt so aus!

http://www.npd-burgenlandkreis.de/wp-conte...ippeimpfung.jpg


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2009)

_WTF

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> hab mich jetzt auch impfen lassen!
> irgentwie fühl ich mich komisch und sehe jetzt so aus!
> 
> http://www.npd-burgenlandkreis.de/wp-conte...ippeimpfung.jpg



omg 
manbearpig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BTT:
ich lass mich nicht impfen...wieso auch? is doh nur panikmache,is bald alles genauso vergessen wie die vogelgrippe und davor die froschgrippe und davor die einzellergrippe usw.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (29. Oktober 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach erfüllen Impfungen ihren Zweck und sind auch eien wichtige medizinische Errungenschaft. Ich selbst wurde als Kleinkind und Jugendlicher regelmäßig geimpft und kann mir nicht vorstellen, wieso manche Eltern ihre Kinder nicht einmal die wichtigsten und sichersten Impfstoffe verpassen lassen (Kinderlähmung, Röteln, Mums bla bla...). Ich bin zwar nicht so schlau, wie manch andere hier, die sich die sich ihre Infos und Statiken googeln, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass mehr Menschen durch Impfungen gerettet, als zum Tode verurteilt wurden. Und wenn ich dann sowas höre wie "Ich wurde nie geimpft und lass mich auch nie impfen" , dann ist das so, als wenn man denken würde: "Ach, von den hunderttausenden wird es mich eh nicht treffen." Und dann wars das auch mit dem letzten Lichtblick. Diese Situation ist auch ein Beispiel für "eine von hunderttausenden" und natürlich totale panikmacherei und wird auch noch vom TE so aufgespielt. Es gab mal die Leute, die aufgrund der Schweinegrippe schreiend im Kreis rannten... Diese haben wieder einen Grund zum rennen bekommen, denn die Impfung ist da ..


----------



## Kontinuum (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich frag mich sowieso, warum so unglaublich viel von den beiden Impfstoffen produziert wurde; Die Schweinegrippe ist tatsächlich nicht mal ansatzweise so gefährlich wie durch die Angstmache der Presse suggeriert wird. In meinem näheren Umfeld ist es zu einer Infektion mit schweinegrippe gekommen und das Gesundheitsamt lässt sogar Leute die ganz engen Kontakt mit Infizierten hatten/haben ganz normal zu Arbeit gehen usw. Offenbar ist die Schweinegrippe nicht gefährlicher als jede andere normale Grippe.


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Impfungen werden uberbewertet ^^

_


----------



## Potpotom (30. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*Einige* Impfungen werden überbewertet ^^_


/fixed


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich wurde in meinem leben NIE geimpft.
> Genau wie meine 3 Geschwister.
> Meine Eltern wurden, seit sie 18 wurden NIE geimpft.


Gibts in Deutschland nicht Pflichtimpfungen gegen gewissen Krankheiten?

Naja ich finde zur Entscheidung seine Kinder nicht Impfen zu lassen sollte es einen Gratis Babysarg dazu geben. oO

Auf 100.000 die sich Impfen lassen kommen vieleicht einer bei dem es scheift geht. und bei 1000 bei denen es schief geht gehts halt richtig schief.
Habt ihr euch schon mal die Nebenwirkungen von normalen Schmerztabletten angeschaut, was es da für nebenwirkungen bei einem von 100.000 Nutzern auftreten können? Teilweise Ohnmachtsanfälle und sowas is weitaus schlimmer. Wenn man sich morgens ne Tablette reinwirft weil man Kopfschmerzen hat und dann auf der Autobahn zusammen klappt.

Die Sache ist halt, wenn mal ne Impfung nich so glatt läuft dann is auf einmal das Geschrei da. Das vorher 100.000 Impfungen ohne Komplikatonen abliefen is ja dann völlig Ladde. 

Die Zahlen die ich da genannt hab sind natürlich nicht genau. Hab jetzt aber keine Lust was rauszusuchen.

@ Beckenblockade schreib doch mal deine Wand aus Text^^ mich würds interesieren.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Gibts in Deutschland nicht Pflichtimpfungen gegen gewissen Krankheiten?
> 
> Naja ich finde zur Entscheidung seine Kinder nicht Impfen zu lassen sollte es einen Gratis Babysarg dazu geben. oO
> 
> ...


Wie sehrt du dich beeinflussen laesst Oo
Jaaa, die Menschheit stirbt ohne impfungen aus! Impfungen sind Gefahrlos! Ohne impfungen werdet ihr alle STERBEN! 
Lieber erkrank ich auf eine "normale" weise, und verreck, als dank einer tollen Impfung im rollstuhl zu landen. Diese faelle werden vertuscht, ich ich kenne ein Kind, das vollkommen gesund war und nun dank impfung stark behindert.


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Bla bla. Auf die Diskussion hab ich schon keine Lust mehr.

Wo lass ich mich denn beeinflussen? Ich hab den post des TEs gelesen und die Letzen paar Posts.

Du lässt dich doch viel mehr beeinflussen. Du hast ne negative Haltung weil du ein paar sonderfälle kennst bei denen was schief genangen ist. Also wenn ich mich bei Leuten über ein Produkt erkundige und mir 20 sagen "Is gut, kannste nehmen" und einer sacht "lass die Finger davon" und ich höre auf den einen lasse ich mich wohl wesentlich stärker beeinflussen.

Und was ich geschrieben hab is meine Ansicht der Dinge. Die sich aus den Informationen beider Parteien und meiner Betrachtungsweise entwickelt hat.



dragon1 schrieb:


> Jaaa, die Menschheit stirbt ohne impfungen aus! Impfungen sind Gefahrlos! Ohne impfungen werdet ihr alle STERBEN!



Es ist nunmal die Medizin der wir unsere ausgesprochen hohe Lebenserwartung verdanken. Und genauso verdanken wir ihr die Tatsache, dass beinahe jedes Baby die Geburt überlebt und auch sein erstes Lebensjahr.

Und wenn ich mir denke dass vor 100 Jahren noch 20 mal mehr Kinder an Krankheiten wie Diphterie oder Kinderlähmung erkrankt/gestorben sind und das heute fast garnicht mehr Vorkommt glaube ich einfach dass Impfungen schon was für sich ham.




dragon1 schrieb:


> Lieber erkrank ich auf eine "normale" weise, und verreck, als dank einer tollen Impfung im rollstuhl zu landen.



Jah genau, lieber der natürlichen Auslese zum Opfer fallen als ein Eingeschränktes aber dennoch Langes leben zu haben. 


Und damit verabschiede ich mich aus dieser Diskussion. Du kannst dir auch schenken meine Beitrag zu zerpflücken um wieder alles zu pulverisieren was ich geschrieben hab. Is mir Ladde


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Genau diese einstellung macht das dasein eines Forums zunichte.
Diskussionen sind sinnlos, wenn jemand nicht daran interessiert ist, dem anderen zuzuhoeren.
Ich bin kein steinzeitmensch, der Medizin als etwas schlechtes sieht. Medikamente: Ja, vielen dank! Ohne ihnen waere das Leben viel schlimmeer.

Aber meiner meinung nach sind impfungen noch nicht sicher genug, da immernoch in geringen mengen schlechte stoffe verwendet werden, die auf immer im Koerper bleiben, da immernoch nicht alles vorhersehbar ist. Unsere Technik reicht nicht aus, um das zu bringen, was wohl alle menschen wollen: Sicherheit.


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Genau diese einstellung macht das dasein eines Forums zunichte.
> Diskussionen sind sinnlos, wenn jemand nicht daran interessiert ist, dem anderen zuzuhoeren.
> Ich bin kein steinzeitmensch, der Medizin als etwas schlechtes sieht. Medikamente: Ja, vielen dank! Ohne ihnen waere das Leben viel schlimmeer.
> 
> Aber meiner meinung nach sind impfungen noch nicht sicher genug, da immernoch in geringen mengen schlechte stoffe verwendet werden, die auf immer im Koerper bleiben, da immernoch nicht alles vorhersehbar ist. Unsere Technik reicht nicht aus, um das zu bringen, was wohl alle menschen wollen: Sicherheit.


Ich war Interesiert, aber wenn das erste was ich zu meine Post lese "Oo ZOMFG ROFL BEEINFLUSSBAR OLOLOLO" nur weil dir meine Meninung nicht passt, hab ich keine lust mehr weils mir einfach nicht nach der gescheiten Diskussion aussieht.




Warum glaubst du denn das Impfungen nicht sicher genug sind? Hast du eine Statistik zur Hand die die Unfälle der vergangenen Jahre zeigt?
Wenn man so ne Meinung hat rührt die entweder von ner hohen Unfallquote her oder von persönliches Erfahrunge, so wie es bei dir ja der fall ist.
Wenn du einen im näheren Umfeld hast der durch ne Impfung im Rollstuhl sitzt kannst du unmöglich objektiv sein.


----------



## Valinar (30. Oktober 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich frag mich sowieso, warum so unglaublich viel von den beiden Impfstoffen produziert wurde; Die Schweinegrippe ist tatsächlich nicht mal ansatzweise so gefährlich wie durch die Angstmache der Presse suggeriert wird. In meinem näheren Umfeld ist es zu einer Infektion mit schweinegrippe gekommen und das Gesundheitsamt lässt sogar Leute die ganz engen Kontakt mit Infizierten hatten/haben ganz normal zu Arbeit gehen usw. Offenbar ist die Schweinegrippe nicht gefährlicher als jede andere normale Grippe.



Es geht nicht um die Schweinegrippe selbst sondern darum das der Virus nicht Mutieren darf.
Klar ist der Virus relativ ungefährlich aber sollte der Virus mit der normalen Grippe in einem Menschen Mutieren könnte daraus ein sehr gefärhlicher Virus entstehen der durchaus viele Millionen Menschen umbringen könnte.
Durch die Impfung wollte man das Risiko verringern das sowas passiert aber es wurde falsch angepackt.
Das ist nicht nur in Deutschland schief gelaufen sondern Weltweit.

Man kann sagen was man will aber Impfungen retten vielen Millionen Menschen das leben.
Klar muss man sich nicht gegen irgendwas Impfen lassen aber so zu tun als wäre eine Impfung gefährlich ist einfach lächerlich.
Viele gefährliche Krankheiten haben durch Impfungen ihren schrecken verloren und manche wurden dadurch gänzlich vernichtet.

Aber wie gesagt das mit der Schweinegrippe wurde von den Medien zu sehr aufgeputscht und hat ihren schrecken verloren.
Die Politik hat auch versagt und man kann nur hoffen das der Virus nicht Mutiert.

Jede Medizin hat oder kann Nebenwirkungen haben.
Auch die Pille kann enorme Nebenwirkungen haben und hat schon Frauen behindert gemacht oder gar getötet.
Aber das sind tragische einzelfälle und bei Millionen anderen geht es gut.
Jeder muss selbst wissen was er macht aber tut nicht so als wären Impfungen sinnlos.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Oktober 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Bla bla. Auf die Diskussion hab ich schon keine Lust mehr.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Du kannst dir auch schenken meine Beitrag zu zerpflücken um wieder alles zu pulverisieren was ich geschrieben hab. Is mir Ladde


Sowas von /facepalm. Schreist erst groß deine Meinung raus und wenn die jemand kritisiert, ziehste den Schwanz ein. Vielleicht solltest du es vermeiden, an Diskussionen teilzunehmen, wenn du mit gegensätzlichen Ansichten ein Problem hast?



Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir denke dass vor 100 Jahren noch 20 mal mehr Kinder an Krankheiten wie Diphterie oder Kinderlähmung erkrankt/gestorben sind und das heute fast garnicht mehr Vorkommt glaube ich einfach dass Impfungen schon was für sich ham.


Ja. Und genau das verdanken wir allein nur den Impfungen. Weder der besseren medizinischen Versorgung, noch den besseren hygienischen Bedingungen, noch der besseren Lebensversorung, noch der gestiegenen Lebensqualität (beheizte Wohnungen, warmes Wasser, ...).



Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Wo lass ich mich denn beeinflussen?


Du lässt dich dadurch beeinflussen, indem man dir glauben gemacht hat, dass du ohne Impfungen ein Risiko für dich selbst und andere bist. Impfungen haben schon fast einen Heiligenstatus. Und wer deren Sinn und Nützlichkeit anfechtet, wird - metaphorisch - als Ketzer bezeichnet.

----

Tante Edith:



Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Ich war Interesiert, aber wenn das erste was ich zu meine Post lese "Oo ZOMFG ROFL BEEINFLUSSBAR OLOLOLO"


Seine genaue Antwort war: "Wie sehrt du dich beeinflussen laesst Oo", gewürzt mit einer Priese Sarkasmus. Keine Ahnung, wo du da ein "ZOMFG ROFL ... OLOLOLO" liest?



Andoral1990 schrieb:


> nur weil dir meine Meninung nicht passt, hab ich keine lust mehr weils mir einfach nicht nach der gescheiten Diskussion aussieht.


Aha. Und seine Meinung scheint dir auch nicht zu passen?


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Lass ihn doch. Es sollte klar sein, das hier keine gute, kluge diskussion entstehen wird.
Zum Thema statistik:
Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selber gefaelscht hast ist LEIDER das Motto. Waerend die Befuerworter von 1 zu 10000 oder so sprechen, sprechen die Anti-Impf fanatiker von grosser breite, 1 zu 1000 oder so. doch die wahrheit liegt sicher irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich verdanken wir nicht nur den Impfungen dass wir alle Länger leben.

Aber Hauptsache mal wieder an meinen Argumenten vorbei meinen komplette Post zerpflücken und jede Lücke nutzen um mir wieder eins rein zu drücken 


Du lässt dich dadurch beeinflussen, indem man dir glauben gemacht hat, dass du ohne Impfungen ein Risiko für dich selbst und andere bist. Impfungen haben schon fast einen Heiligenstatus. Und wer deren Sinn und Nützlichkeit anfechtet, wird - metaphorisch - als Ketzer bezeichnet.

Wo hab ich gesacht dass ich mich ohne Impfung als gefahr für die Gesellschaft betrachte?



Ja. Und genau das verdanken wir allein nur den Impfungen. Weder der besseren medizinischen Versorgung, noch den besseren hygienischen Bedingungen, noch der besseren Lebensversorung, noch der gestiegenen Lebensqualität (beheizte Wohnungen, warmes Wasser, ...).

Auch! Aber nicht nur.

Seine genaue Antwort war: "Wie sehrt du dich beeinflussen laesst Oo", gewürzt mit einer Priese Sarkasmus. Keine Ahnung, wo du da ein "ZOMFG ROFL ... OLOLOLO" liest? 



Okay das war übertrieben aber so wirkte es im ersten Moment. Aber das dürfte jedem klar sein 



Aha. Und seine Meinung scheint dir auch nicht zu passen?

Na Sicher, Ich versuche ihn ja auch nicht auf meine Seite zu ziehen.

Und mich interesiert sogar warum er diese Meinung hat.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

> Wo hab ich gesacht dass ich mich ohne Impfung als gefahr für die Gesellschaft betrachte?





> Naja ich finde zur Entscheidung seine Kinder nicht Impfen zu lassen sollte es einen Gratis Babysarg dazu geben. oO


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch. Es sollte klar sein, das hier keine gute, kluge diskussion entstehen wird.
> Zum Thema statistik:
> Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selber gefaelscht hast ist LEIDER das Motto. Waerend die Befuerworter von 1 zu 10000 oder so sprechen, sprechen die Anti-Impf fanatiker von grosser breite, 1 zu 1000 oder so. doch die wahrheit liegt sicher irgendwo dazwischen.



Dann eben 1 zu 10000

Und wie hoch is in etwa die Chance, dass ein Neugeborenes ohne Impfung stirbt oder an einer der Krankheiten erkrankt?
Selbst bei einer Unfallqutote von 1 zu 1000 sterben wohl mehr Kinder ohne Impfung als Kinder an einer Impfung.

Ich persönlich hab einfach noch keine schlechten Erfahrunge, außer die Schreckens berichte aus den Medien zu sehen, damit gemacht und halte es weitehrin für Sinnvoll. Bei mehr fehlt einfach der Fakter "Persönliches schicksal" oder eben eins aus dem näheren Umfeld



Kurzes Offtopic Beispiel:

Vor 2-3 Jahren hat man immer wieder von Hausdurchsuchungen wegen Raubkopieren gelesen, jeden 2ten Tag war was in den Nachrichten. Als dann eines Tages bei nem Kumpel ne Hausdurchsuchen gemacht wurde ham auch alle seine Freunde erst mal sämmtliche Raubkopien entsorgt.



Das ist kein genau vergleich. Allerdings will ich damit sagen dass einen etwas aus dem Näheren Umfeld immer wesentlich stärker beeinflusst.



dragon1 schrieb:


> ZITAT
> Wo hab ich gesacht dass ich mich ohne Impfung als gefahr für die Gesellschaft betrachte?
> 
> ZITAT
> Naja ich finde zur Entscheidung seine Kinder nicht Impfen zu lassen sollte es einen Gratis Babysarg dazu geben. oO



Edith: Damit hab ich nicht gesagt, dass ich eine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft bin sonder lediglich, dass es eine Gefahr für das Kind ist.


Ich muss jetzt mal fix noch einkaufen bevor Feierabend is und alle die fürs WE einkaufen wollen, den Laden stürmen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2009)

"Ich kenn davon nichts, mir ist nichts passiert also existiert es nicht!"?


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> "Ich kenn davon nichts, mir ist nichts passiert also existiert es nicht!"?



Das hab ich so nicht gesacht, dreh mir nich die Wörter im Mund rum.

Ich betrachte das ganze einfach nüchtern.

Und nicht auf emotionale Weise, weil mit dazu eben ein persönliches Erlebnis fehlt.

Während für mich zur Beurteilung Statistiken eine Rolle spielen die zeigen dass, von 1000 Geimpften  x Krank werden, aber von 1000 Ungeimpften y sterben wobei y>x, dann bin ich eben eher dafür sich Impfen zu lassen, sind andere eben dagegen weil einer im bekannten Kreis y war.

Natürlich spielen Staistiken für den einzelnen keine Rolle. Es gibt Raucher die werden 100 und marathonlaufende Vegetarier die ham mit 60 nen Herzinfarkt.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Oktober 2009)

Wie wäre es mit dieser Statistik:


> Beispielsweise tauchte der Heuschnupfen zuerst da auf, wo die Pockenimpfung zuerst eingeführt wurde (und auch zu derselben Zeit) und breitete sich zuerst in gebildeteren Schichten aus - die ja zuerst Impfungen durchführen ließen und tauchte erst dann bei Ärmeren auf, die erst später in Genuß der Impfungen kamen.


Quelle: Impfen - Das Geschäft mit der Angst

Und ein Tipp für dich: Vermeide es, dich persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen. Wenn ich sowas lese wie "... hier werden alle Lücken ausgenutzt, nur um mir eins reinzuwürgen ...", muß ich mir echt vors Gesicht fassen und dabei den Kopf schütteln.

Tante Edith:



Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Und wie hoch is in etwa die Chance, dass ein Neugeborenes ohne Impfung stirbt oder an einer der Krankheiten erkrankt?


Verschwindent gering? Es gibt 'n Haufen junger Eltern, die ihre Kinder nicht impfen lassen. Das haben wir damals bei unserer kleinen so praktiziert und in unserem Bekanntenkreis war es ebenfalls üblich, einen Bogen darum zu machen.

Hast du JEMALS in den Medien einen Bericht gelesen: "Skandal: Kindstod, weil blauäugige Eltern auf Standard-Impfung verzichtet haben!"
Hätte es jemals einen solchen Fall geben, hätten das die Medien doch hochgekocht ohne Ende. Aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Google "Kindstod Impfung" -> 149.000 Treffer.


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hast du JEMALS in den Medien einen Bericht gelesen: "Skandal: Kindstod, weil blauäugige Eltern auf Standard-Impfung verzichtet haben!"
> Hätte es jemals einen solchen Fall geben, hätten das die Medien doch hochgekocht ohne Ende. Aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Google "Kindstod Impfung" -> 149.000 Treffer.



Also wenn keine Kinder an den Krankheiten gestorben wären die man heute Impfen lassen kann dann wäre man auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen einen Impfstoff zu entwickeln. Deshalb gibt es die Artikel mit den blauäugigen Eltern sicherlich auch. 

Und ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen. "Um mir eins rein zu drücken" war sinnbildlich für " mich argumentativ an die wand spielen"

Statt eben mal auf das einzugehen was jemand sagt und nicht immer einen Weg daran vorbei zu suchen.



Außerdem bin ich derzeit der einzige der im moment in diesem Thema meine Meinung hat und damit bin ich soweiso auf verlorenem Posten.



PS.: Den Text kannte ich schon und er schreckt mich nicht ab, weil ich solchte Texte von beiden Parteien kenne. Und mich für eine entschieden habe.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Nur weil 2 Leute anderer meinung sind, lasst du dich einschuechtern? Ich bitte dich, ich bin auch nicht selten vertreter von "unueblichen" meinungen in diesem Forum, und hab mich nie dafuer geschaemt, gegen 3-4 leute zu argumentieren zu versuchen.


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich schäme mich nicht dagegen zu Argumentieren, ich glaube nur einfach, dass es ich damit wenig gehör finde.
Es gab da mal jemanden der hat Behauptet, die Erde sei ne Kugel, dem hat auch keiner zu gehört.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Und es gab jemanden, er hat behauptet das die Welt untergeht. Dem hat auch keiner geglaubt. 
Also dein kommentar war totaler schwachsinn, oder versuchst du dich davon zu ueberzeugen, das du eigentlich ein genie bist, und unsereiner nicht wuerdig?


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Oktober 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Es gab da mal jemanden der hat Behauptet, die Erde sei ne Kugel, dem hat auch keiner zu gehört.



Was wiederum eine häufig angewendete Fehlinformation ist... schon weit im alten Griechenland wussten die Gelehrten und vorallendingen Seefahrer das die Erde eine Kugel ist...
Es wird gerne dabei der Bezug zum "Dunklen Mittelalter" hergestellt, dass alle Leute saudämlich waren, sämtliches Wissen verloren ging etc. was aber faktisch nicht stimmt...

Die Streitfragen die es derzeit gab waren: Heliozentrisch oder Geozentrisch? Und vorallendingen: Ist da noch mehr Land?

Auf den angedeuteten Galileokomplex geh ich nicht ein...


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ging nich um Galileo, aber wurscht. 

Aber die Kernaussage war, dass man selten gut da steht wenn man allein einer Meinung is.
Wird jetzt acuh en bissel zu Off-Topic

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen: ZOMG ROFL WHAT DA FAG Abtreibung....äh Impfung

Ich muss mal essen Kochen. Bis später.


----------



## Pymonte (30. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> ...



Kleiner Tip, das gleiche, was in dem Buch propagiert wird, kann man auch auf Diäten, Versicherungen, Technik, Geld und Nahrung beziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sicher wollen die Pharma Firmen (nicht die Ärzte, die verdienen nämlich nicht an den Medikamenten, zumindest nicht in Deutschland. Das ist genauso ein Mythos wie die 10€ Praxisgebühr, die für die Ärzte ist) damit Geld verdienen, aber das ist normal in der Wirtschaft. Dennoch ist das Geschäft mit der Medizin nicht so leicht manipulierbar wie z.B. das Mediengeschäft usw. Denn ECHTE Medikamente, die man also nur aus der Apotheke erhält und die verschreibungspflichtig sind, haben extrem strenge Sicherheitsbestimmungen und eine große Anzahl an Auflagen. Es kommt, zumindest nicht in Europa, kein ungeprüftes oder "gefährliches" Medikament auf den Markt (aufjedenfall nach dem neusten Stand der Wissenschaft, kann sein, das man in 10 Jahren Aspirin die Schuld an Kopfschmerzen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Es gibt zwar auch Fakes, das sind alle Waren, die man ohne Rezept bekommt (bzw sind die nicht sehr Effizient, da sie eben keine echten Wirkstoffe enthalten dürfen, natürliche Agenzien sind ausgenommen. Glaube nicht, das jemand Honig verbietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), die haben wiederum aber auch keine großen Nebenwirkungen. 

Das Geschäft mit der Angst wird überall betreiben und resultiert auch aus einem menschlichen angeborenen Verfolgungswahn/Überlebenstrieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (warum gibt es sonst Verischerungen und Airbags?)Dennoch sind Impfungen sinnvoller als viele es hier behaupten. Die meisten Krankheiten bzw natürlich die Krankheitserreger kommen kaum noch im westlichen Europa vor, primär dank den Impfungen. Doch durch den starken Rückgang in den letzten Jahren treten auch wieder vermehrt solche Krankheiten auf. Sogar Yersinia pestis (Beulenpest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist wieder auf dem Vormarsch seit 2004.

Zum Thema Grippe nochmal: Ja die gemeine Grippe mutiert natürlich ständig, daher kann man auch mit Impfung erkranken, an der neuen Mutante eben. Es sterben dennoch tausende Leute mehr, weil sie sich nicht impfen lassen, und nicht weil bei ihnen allen die neue Grippemutante zuschlägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schließlich und endlich bin ich auch seit ca 9 Jahren nicht mehr krank gewesen, bin selbst ein "Dorfkind" und halte auch nichts von Sagrotan (vernichte deine eigene Körperflora um dem Feind den Einmarsch zu gewähren) und Actimel (trinke täglich 25 Becher und du hast tatsächlich einen Effekt, vorher bringen die Bakterien, die du dir mit dem Ding reinschüttest, nichts, da sie in deinem Körper noch vor dem Magen vernichtet werden). Ich habe keine Allergien usw. Aber dennoch werde ich mich weiterhin impfen lassen (auch wenn es bisher dazu keinen Anlass gegeben hat), allein schon aus dem Grund, das ich einfach nicht mit so etwas wie Tetanus oder Hepatitis jemals infiziert sein will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (30. Oktober 2009)

Lass dich doch nicht so an die Wand spielen.
Die beiden haben oft andere meinungen aber Argumente oder Seriöse Quellen haben sie auch oft nicht zu bieten.

Ich verweis mal auf  Impfungen
Zwar bei manchen verpönnt aber ich finde auch die Gegner kommen hier zu wort.
Werden aber auch gleich mit Studien und Gegenargument konfrontiert.
Aber Wiki wird sicher auch von der Weltpharma Regierung kontrolliert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hm eigentlich lass ich mich nicht impfen, weil ich kein Bock drauf hab...wenn jetzt ne richtige fette TÖDLICHE Grippe/Virus umgehen sollte würd ich wahrscheinlich mich schon impfen lassen.


----------



## Grushdak (30. Oktober 2009)

Soll sich doch impfen lassen, wer will - oder nicht.
Es gibt imo nützliche Impfungen und auch welche, auf die man verzichten kann.

Gewisse Impfungen sollten aber getätigt werden.
Denn bestimmte "Seuchen" sind auf der Welt noch nicht ganz verschwunden -
und können wieder auftreten.

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, daß die, die nun wieder so massive Gegner der Impfungen sind -
daß genau die gestern schon bei der Panikmache dabei waren - als es die ersten Fälle der Schweinegrippe gab.

Jedes Medikamet, imo Jedes - kann Nebenwirkungen verursachen.
Und damit der Patient die volle Verantwortung hat - steht alles in einer Packungsbeilage.
Das geht von Kopfschmerz - bishin zum Herzstillstand.

Entscheiden kann aber jeder, ob er es nimmt - oder nicht.
Dann braucht man aber nicht immer jammern und andere in den Kreis ziehen wollen.

*edit: *
Ich lass mich zumindest nicht mehr gegen Grippe und nun gegen die Schweinegrippe impfen.
Beim Letzteren würde ich mich eher so fühlen, wie mein Titel hier - Kaninchen des Todes.
Andere Impfungen (z.B. Tetanus) nehme ich wahr.

greetz


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Hm eigentlich lass ich mich nicht impfen, weil ich kein Bock drauf hab...wenn jetzt ne richtige fette TÖDLICHE Grippe/Virus umgehen sollte würd ich wahrscheinlich mich schon impfen lassen.


Also bei ner Zombi apokalypse würd ich mich Impfen lassen, aber nur wenns die coolen Zombis sind die so langsam gehen, wenn sie modernen sind die rennen können hab ich kein Bock drauf XD


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Oktober 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Also wenn keine Kinder an den Krankheiten gestorben wären die man heute Impfen lassen kann dann wäre man auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen einen Impfstoff zu entwickeln. Deshalb gibt es die Artikel mit den blauäugigen Eltern sicherlich auch.


Hast du überhaupt richtig gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe? Du fragtest, wie hoch die Chance ist, dass ein neugeborenes ohne Impfung erkrankt oder stirbt. Darauf antwortete ich, dass es viele Eltern gibt - uns eingeschlossen - die ihre Kinder nicht haben impfen lassen und es ist in den Medien KEIN EINZIGER Fall bekannt, in dem ein Kind, wo die Standard-Impfung (Tetanus, Masern, Röteln, ...) gefehlt hat, daran erkrankt oder gestorben wäre. Das zu deiner Befürchtung, man müßte jedem, der sich so entscheidet, gleich einen Babysarg dazugeben.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe nichts gegen den fortschritt, gegen die Impfungen. Nur sind im moment noch einige nebenwirkungen, die mir aber zu schwerwiegend sind.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist dort auch ein kleiner anteil Quecksilber drinn...


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Quecksilber drinn...


Wars nicht Blei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1936 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde sagen die tante im video hat nicht auf ihren artzt gehört und hat nach der impfung nicht die schonungsfrist eingehalten.....


----------



## Grushdak (30. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> ...Darauf antwortete ich, dass es viele Eltern gibt - uns eingeschlossen - die ihre Kinder nicht haben impfen lassen und es ist in den Medien KEIN EINZIGER Fall bekannt, in dem ein Kind, wo die Standard-Impfung (Tetanus, Masern, Röteln, ...) gefehlt hat, daran erkrankt oder gestorben wäre.


Das stimmt nicht so ganz.
Es gibt immer noch Gegenden, wo es diese Krankheiten gibt - sie sich sogar wieder vermehren -
weil die Impfungen nicht stattfinden, weil sie dort anscheinend nicht ankommen.
Auch viele Todesfälle gibt es da.
Und ich denke, daß es einige Erkrankungen auch noch in Deutschland gibt, wennauch nicht so bedrohlich.

*edit* (grad gelesen):

Jedenfalls sind die Röteln noch nicht überall in Europa ausgerottet - so auch in Deutschland noch nicht.
Meist sind sie harmlos - aber nicht bei Frühschwangeren.
Masern können gefährlich werden - hier aber meistens aber nicht.
Windpocken sind bei Kindern weniger gefährlich, als bei Erwachsenen.

Alles in allem ... die alten Krankheiten existieren immer noch -
und es gib selbst in Europa noch genug Infizierte.
Somit ist ein Impfung gegen Standartsachen - die in einzelenen Gegenden immer noch Epidemien auslösen können -
doch recht sinnvoll - zumal diese Impstoffe sich schon längst bewährt haben.


----------



## Pymonte (30. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen den fortschritt, gegen die Impfungen. Nur sind im moment noch einige nebenwirkungen, die mir aber zu schwerwiegend sind.
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist dort auch ein kleiner anteil Quecksilber drinn...



wo? Im Impfstoff? Weil das bezweifle ich.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Jap, laut wiki schon. bzw Quecksilberverbindungen (=


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (30. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> ...Impf- oder Nichtimpftrend folgend...



Da hat ich sofort ne (mögliche^^) Southparkfolge im Kopf.

Kyle wird von seinen Eltern gegen eine neue Grippe geimpft, als einziger unter seinen "Freunden".
Es ist aber vieel cooler sich nicht impfen zu lassen, und Cartman hetz alle auf und Kyle wird uncool.
Dann kommts wies kommen muss alle erkranken an der neuen Krankheit, ausser Kyle.
Un trotzdem sind sie am Ende laut Cartman noch cooler, trotz kennys tod an der grippe.

btt:

Ich bin 15.
Ich war letzens bei meiner besten Freundin, malwieder, deren Mutter Mumps hatte, was ich erst erfuhr nachdem ich gegessen hatte was sie uns gemacht hat ... .
Nachdem Wochenende bin ich schon beinahe "panisch" zu meiner Mutter "gerannt" und hab gefragt ob ich gegen geimpft sei (Das kann impotent machen- Mumps in meinem alter), und sie sagte dass ich es sei.
Ich hätte meiner Mutter NIE verziehen, dass ich nicht geimpft gewesen wäre und erkrankt wäre(hätte können).


Könnte man als Eltern mit solcher Schuld leben? Schwer.


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt richtig gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe? Du fragtest, wie hoch die Chance ist, dass ein neugeborenes ohne Impfung erkrankt oder stirbt. Darauf antwortete ich, dass es viele Eltern gibt - uns eingeschlossen - die ihre Kinder nicht haben impfen lassen und es ist in den Medien KEIN EINZIGER Fall bekannt, in dem ein Kind, wo die Standard-Impfung (Tetanus, Masern, Röteln, ...) gefehlt hat, daran erkrankt oder gestorben wäre. Das zu deiner Befürchtung, man müßte jedem, der sich so entscheidet, gleich einen Babysarg dazugeben.



1. hat das nix mit dem Quot zu tun der dabei stand.


2. hab ich richtig gelesen, und hab auch dazu was richtiges geschrieben. 

Sinngemäß hab ich geschrieben "mir sind keine bekannt" und dann aber ausgeführt, dass es solche Fälle durchaus gibt und das mit einem sehr guten Argument, dass du anscheinend nicht verstanden hast.

Also noch mal

Erst gabs die Krankheit und die daraus resultierende Tode bevor man auf die Idee kam Impfstoffe zu spritzen. Also gibt auch solche Fälle. Ob sie nun in den Madien breit getreten werden oder nicht is mir Schnuppe.

3. Es gibt in den Medien keine einzigen Fall von Erkrankungen mit Todesfolge einer Impfbaren Krankheit? Ich lach jetzt einfach mal laut.



dragon1 schrieb:


> Jap, laut wiki schon. bzw Quecksilberverbindungen (=



Wikipedia gehört nicht zu den sicheren Quellen. ENDE.



dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen den fortschritt, gegen die Impfungen. Nur sind im moment noch einige nebenwirkungen, die mir aber zu schwerwiegend sind.
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist dort auch ein kleiner anteil Quecksilber drinn...



Das kann ich durchaus verstehen. Die Nebenwirkungen gibt es. Man muss eben für sich selbst entscheiden wovor man mehr Angst hat. Vor den Nebenwirkungen der Impfung oder vor der krankheit Selbst.


----------



## Valinar (31. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt richtig gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe? Du fragtest, wie hoch die Chance ist, dass ein neugeborenes ohne Impfung erkrankt oder stirbt. Darauf antwortete ich, dass es viele Eltern gibt - uns eingeschlossen - die ihre Kinder nicht haben impfen lassen und es ist in den Medien KEIN EINZIGER Fall bekannt, in dem ein Kind, wo die Standard-Impfung (Tetanus, Masern, Röteln, ...) gefehlt hat, daran erkrankt oder gestorben wäre. Das zu deiner Befürchtung, man müßte jedem, der sich so entscheidet, gleich einen Babysarg dazugeben.




Ehmm klar gibts manchmal solche Nachrichten.
Hab mehr als einmal kurzberichte gesehen wo es gerade um Grippe bei Kindern(und Erwachsene) ging und die daran Gestorben sind.
Oft mit dem Abschließenden Satz das eine Impfung es verhindert hätte.
Die bis zu 15000Tsd Menschen die in D jedes Jahr an einer Grippe sterben sind oft Kinder,Alte und Menschen mit schwachem Immunsystem.
Von denen haben sich oft viele nicht Impfen lassen und da gibts noch viele andere Krankheiten die wegen fehlender Impfungen einen schweren Krankheitsverlauf nehmen(natürlich nicht ausschließlich wegen fehlender Impfung,manchmal passiert es auch mit)
Letztlich tötet die Krankheit wenn man nicht geimpft wurde und nicht die fehlende Impfung.
Kein TV-Sender oder Zeitung wird die Eltern noch die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben weil sie ihre Kinder nicht Geimpft haben.
Sie ist Freiwillig und wenn man es nicht will ist es ok.
Aber stirbt ein Kind an einer Krankheit die man durch eine Impfung hätte verhindern können dann muss ich sagen das die Eltern daran eine Mitschuld haben.
Und deine aussage "KEIN EINZIGER Fall bekannt" ist ja mal der größte schwachsinn den ich seit langem gehört habe.


----------



## Deanne (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich wurde als Kind sowohl gegen Polio, als auch gegen Mumps und Röteln geimpft. Und ich muss sagen, dass ich nie an irgendwelchen Folgeschäden gelitten habe. Meine Eltern waren besorgt und wollten mich schützen, was ich ihnen auch vor dem Hintergrund der momentanen Impf-Kritik nicht übel nehme. Mittlerweile wird ja jeder impfbereite Mensch als paranoider Vollidiot abgestempelt.

Zwar sterben Menschen eher selten an den Röteln, aber wenn diese Erkrankung in einer Schwangerschaft auftritt, ist das Ungeborene gefährdet. Und ich zumindest könnte es nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren, im Fall einer Schwangerschaft mein Kind zu gefährden, nur weil Impfungen momentan eher "uncool" sind. Es muss nicht passieren, aber es kann, und mit Gesundheitsrisiken sollte man nicht Poker spielen. So können Viren, die im europäischen Raum ausgerottet sind, bei Reisen ins Ausland immer noch gefährlich werden. 
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Kinderkrankheiten bei Erwachsenen ein weitaus ausgeprägteres Krankheitsbild hervorrufen können. 
So hat sich beispielsweise in meiner Kindheit mein Vater bei meinem Cousin mit den Windpocken angesteckt. Mein Cousin war nach einigen Tagen wieder fit, während es meinem Vater 3 Wochen lang schlecht ging. 

Gegen die Schweinegrippe habe ich mich allerdings noch nicht impfen lassen. Wenn ich höre, dass der Impfstoff in anderen Ländern abgelehnt wird und qualitativ nicht so hochwertig ist, wie er sein sollte, habe ich doch Bedenken.


----------



## Aviendha2 (31. Oktober 2009)

Meine kleine Tochter geht immer über die Straße ohne Ampeln zu benutzen. Bis heute ist nix passiert
Früher gab es auch keine Ampeln.
Mir ist auch ein Fall bekannt wo ein kleines Mädchen beim benutzen einer Ampel Nasenbluten bekommen hat.
Sie ist gegen den Amplmast gelaufen.
...
Ich schnalle mich nie an wenn ich Auto fahre. Mir ist bis heute nie was passiert.
Früher gab es auch keine Anschnallgurte.
Eine Bekannte meiner Schwester hat sich mal beim benutzen des Gurtes den Hals aufgescheuert.
...
Meine Tochter wurde gegen garnix geimpft. Bis heute hat sie keine der schweren Krankheiten bekommen.
Früher gab es keine Impfungen.
Der Tochter meines Nachbarn ging es mal 2 Tage nicht richtig gut, weil sie sich hat impfen lassen.
...

beliebig erweiterbar.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (31. Oktober 2009)

Aviendha2 schrieb:


> 1Sie ist gegen den Amplmast gelaufen.
> ...
> 2Ich schnalle mich nie an wenn ich Auto fahre.
> 
> ...



1: Okay du kannst auch gegen Strassenschilder laufen, eig gegen alles wenn du mitm kopf woanders bist, das spricht jedoch nicht gegen die (wohlgemerkt: zusätzliche!) sicherheit von ampeln.
Wenn es ohne nicht ginge würden sie ja echt überall stehen.

2: Erstmal isses gesetzespflichtig, soweit ich weis. und dann wennde nen unfall baust lieber hals aufscheuern als durch die scheibe raus oder was weis ich, unfälle sind garnicht mal soo selten, und selbst wenn du alles richtig machst, kann der andere alles falsch machen und den unfall verursachen.

3:2 Tage! Das ist ganz normal das sich der Körper kurz mit der Impfung "auseinandersetzt". Besser wenns wochen is, womöglich(je nach krankheit) mit folgeschäden?


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

vergiss es Goim, Aviendha2 hat nur versucht alles ins laecherliche zu ziehen.
Er/sie ist unter deinem Niveou


----------



## Andoral1990 (31. Oktober 2009)

Aviendha2 schrieb:


> Meine kleine Tochter geht immer über die Straße ohne Ampeln zu benutzen. Bis heute ist nix passiert
> Früher gab es auch keine Ampeln.
> Mir ist auch ein Fall bekannt wo ein kleines Mädchen beim benutzen einer Ampel Nasenbluten bekommen hat.
> Sie ist gegen den Amplmast gelaufen.
> ...



Jah also das fand ich jetzt auch nich so pralle.


Für mich sagt das wenig zur Thematik aus.

Sicher gibt es heute Regeln und Schutzmaßnahmen die man früher nicht hatte und trotzdem überlebte. Aber Ampeln und die Anschnallpflicht gibt es nicht umsonst. Denn man kam wohl erst auf die Idee die Anschnallpflicht ein zuführen als die menschlichen Geschossen die aus den Autos flogen überhand nahmen.

Man kam auch früher ohne moderne Medizin aus. Sachen gibts die gibts garnicht. Aber heute sieht man es eben nicht mehr ein jemanden sterben zu lassen wegen eines 25km/h Auffahrunfalls oder wegen nem entzündeten Blinddarm


----------



## Stancer (31. Oktober 2009)

In dem Bericht wird darauf eingegangen, was es mit den Impfstoffen auf sich hat und was momentan für Lügen verbreitet werden : http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/medizin...,658489,00.html

*In der aktuellen Diskussion werde "unglaublicher Blödsinn als Wahrheit" verkauft, sagte Pfleiderer weiter. "Etwa, dass Hilfsstoffe, die die Wirkung eines Impfstoffs mit Virusbruchstücken verstärken, völlig neu und unerprobt seien und große Nebenwirkungen hätten." Sachlich gebe es überhaupt keinen Grund für Vorbehalte. Die kritisierten Wirkungsverstärker seien längst erprobt und in herkömmlichen Grippe-Impfstoffen schon millionenfach gespritzt worden.

Tatsächlich seien die Wirkstoffverstärker, sogenannte Adjuvanzien, gerade deshalb entwickelt worden, weil alternative oder ältere Impfstoffkonzepte entweder unwirksam seien oder mitunter starke Impfreaktionen hervorriefen. "Adjuvanz-Impfstoffe haben ein akzeptables Nebenwirkungsprofil, sind in saisonalen Grippe-Impfstoffen seit zehn Jahren enthalten und schon über 40 Millionen Mal verimpft worden", wird Pfleiderer zitiert*


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Oktober 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> Ehmm klar gibts manchmal solche Nachrichten.
> Hab mehr als einmal kurzberichte gesehen wo es gerade um Grippe bei Kindern(und Erwachsene) ging und die daran Gestorben sind.
> Oft mit dem Abschließenden Satz das eine Impfung es verhindert hätte.
> Die bis zu 15000Tsd Menschen die in D jedes Jahr an einer Grippe sterben sind oft Kinder,Alte und Menschen mit schwachem Immunsystem.
> ...


Hier gehts mir nicht um Grippe-Impfungen sondern um die Paranoia, Kinder, wo die "Standardschutzimpfung" ausbleibt, hätten sehr geringe Lebenserwartungen.
Und wie du schon sagtest: Den Leuten, die an Grippe sterben, wurde der Weg schon durch andere Immun- und Kreislaufsystemschwächende Vorgeschichten geebnet. Die Aussage, dass hier eine Impfung wirklich geholfen hätte, ist doch nur heiße Luft. Den Beweis bleibt man schuldig. Und es fragt auch niemand danach.



Valinar schrieb:


> Und deine aussage "KEIN EINZIGER Fall bekannt" ist ja mal der größte schwachsinn den ich seit langem gehört habe.


Mag sein. Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei. Es gibt viele Eltern, die ihre Kinder nicht impfen lassen. Auf der anderen Seite ist die Mehrheit der Gesellschaft immernoch so erzogen, dass es für sie ganz normal ist, ab dem 2. Monat mit dem Impfen anzufangen.
Wenn du nun die Interessen der Pharmalobby davor stellst, wäre das für sie ein gefundenes Fressen, wenn sie Kinder erwischen würden, die an einen von den Sachen gestorben wären, die man hätte durch "Standardschutzimpfungen" verhindern können.
Solche Fälle gibts nicht. Trotzdem ist die Kinderimpfung fast "heilig" - Wozu?



Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Sinngemäß hab ich geschrieben "mir sind keine bekannt" und dann aber ausgeführt, dass es solche Fälle durchaus gibt und das mit einem sehr guten Argument, dass du anscheinend nicht verstanden hast.


Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei.



Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Erst gabs die Krankheit und die daraus resultierende Tode bevor man auf die Idee kam Impfstoffe zu spritzen. Also gibt auch solche Fälle. Ob sie nun in den Madien breit getreten werden oder nicht is mir Schnuppe.


Das ist das, was man glauben machen will. Andere Stimmen sagen gegenteiliges: http://www.wahrheitssuche.org/impfen.html



Andoral1990 schrieb:


> 3. Es gibt in den Medien keine einzigen Fall von Erkrankungen mit Todesfolge einer Impfbaren Krankheit? Ich lach jetzt einfach mal laut.


Nenn mir welche. Mir sind keine bekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Wikipedia gehört nicht zu den sicheren Quellen. ENDE.


Wikipedia hat den Vorteil, dass es nicht aus einer einzigen Quelle stammt, sondern freie unabhängige Authoren. Jeder kann bei Wiki mitschreiben und fragwürdiges Material wird oft in den dazugehörigen Diskussionsabschnitten gut recherchiert diskutiert.
Aber wenn du Wiki nicht glaubst, nimm halt andere Quellen: http://www.swiss-paediatrics.org/paediatri...iomersal-ge.htm


----------



## Valinar (31. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hier gehts mir nicht um Grippe-Impfungen sondern um die Paranoia, Kinder, wo die "Standardschutzimpfung" ausbleibt, hätten sehr geringe Lebenserwartungen.
> Und wie du schon sagtest: Den Leuten, die an Grippe sterben, wurde der Weg schon durch andere Immun- und Kreislaufsystemschwächende Vorgeschichten geebnet. Die Aussage, dass hier eine Impfung wirklich geholfen hätte, ist doch nur heiße Luft. Den Beweis bleibt man schuldig. Und es fragt auch niemand danach.
> 
> 
> ...



Klar gibts fälle und das sind eben die Risikogruppen bei Grippe.
Und dazu zählen nunmal Kinder...egal ob sie gesund oder eine vorgeschichte haben.
Das ist übrigens bei der Schweinegrippe anders.
Viele Krankheiten zeichnen Menschen fürs leben und das ist unbestreitbar.
Solche fälle gäbe es noch viel weniger wenn wieder mehr Menschen Impfen gehen würden.
Es gibt in den letzten Jahren immer wieder hier in Deutschland ausprüche von Krankheiten die hier fast nicht mehr vorkamen.
Masern sind da so ein Fall.Und das kam auch in den Medien und das man es das Impfungen nicht passert wäre!


Gewisse Grundimpfungen sollten Kinder bekommen und Eltern die das nicht machen handeln in meinen Augen einfach fahrlässig.


Aber bei Wikipedia muss ich spectrumizer recht geben.
Sie ist meiner meinung nach eine sichere Quelle.
Sie wurde ja sogar zur besseren Quelle als Brockhaus gekürt.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

In wiki kann jeder x beliebige was reinschreiben.
Wenn man nach fakten sucht, zahlen: Super.
Wenn es Politik, oder sonst etwas "Subjektives" ist, ist es keine gute Quelle.


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> In wiki kann jeder x beliebige was reinschreiben.


Und wenn das was er schreibt Müll ist, wirds diskutiert und korrigiert. Jede Wiki-Seite hab oben 'n "Diskussion"-Reiter, wo du nachvollziehen kannst, warum das was da steht auch so steht.



Valinar schrieb:


> Klar gibts fälle und das sind eben die Risikogruppen bei Grippe.
> Und dazu zählen nunmal Kinder...egal ob sie gesund oder eine vorgeschichte haben.


Grippe ist aber 'ne stinknormale Krankheit. Sowas gehört zum Leben dazu. Wer daran stirbt, dann weil es das Fass in seinem Körper zum überlaufen gebracht hat. Sich dagegen impfen zu lassen ist einfach in Mode gekommen, einzig und allein aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen. Wer krank ist, kann nicht arbeiten und riskiert dadurch seinen Arbeitsplatz und kann andere anstecken (die dann auch krank werden und nicht arbeiten können).

Mal übertrieben dargestellt: Was gibts denn als nächstes? Impfungen gegen Pickel? Gegen Achsel- und Fußschweis? Gegen Durchfall? Selbst wenn es eine Impfung gäbe, von der man sagt: 1x im Jahr impfen lassen und du bist immun gegen alle Krankheiten. Ich würde sie ablehnen. Und selbst dann: In vlt 100 Jahren gäbe es eine neue Mutation eines Virus, gegen den der Impfstoff unwirksam ist und der damals vielleicht nur Grippe verursacht hat. Und der rafft dann die ganze Menschheit dahin, weil ihr Immunsystem durch vernachlässigung verlernt hat, selbstständig auf dynamische Umwelteinflüsse zu reagieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (31. Oktober 2009)

Naja das ist das natürliche Auslese, eine moderne Eltern getragene Version von "Survival of the fittest".

Ich werde meinen Filius impfen lassen, wenn es soweit ist und schmeiße der Gesundheitslobby bereitwillig mein hart Erspartes in den Rachen.


----------



## Valinar (31. Oktober 2009)

Grippe kann sehr schwere verläufe nehmen und das auch bei Gesunden Menschen.
Auf die leichte Schulter sollte man keine Krankheit nehmen.
Und leider ist das Immunsystem von Kindern eben nicht so stark wie von erwachsenen.

Recht hast du natürlich in der hinsicht das man nicht wegen jedem scheiß zum Arzt gehen sollte.
Man muss nicht wegen jedem Schnupfen was verschreiben.

Aber Viren Mutieren immer weswegen es ja jedes Jahr einen neuen Impfstoff gegen Grippe gibt weil besonders dieser Virus sich sehr häufig verändert.
Krankheiten gehören zum leben das stimmt aber hat man die möglichkeit zu verhindern das Menschen daran erkranken oder gar Sterben sollte man es machen.

Wenn du deine Kinder und dich nicht Impfen lässt ist es selbstverständlich dein gutes recht.
Aber versuch nicht Impfungen als irgendwas schlechtes hinzustellen.
Seit es Impfungen gibt sind viele Infektionen enorm zurückgegangen.
Es gibt überall nebenwirkungen und es ist sicherlich bedauerlich das es in extrem seltenen fällen zu solch schlimmen komplikationen kommt.
Aber so banal es klingt.
Die Vorteile überragen die Nachteile bei weitem.
Und besonders bei Impfungen ist die chance das was schief geht verschwindend gering.

Studien gibts zu hauf aber da ja viele hier glauben das sie von allem und jedem verarscht werden ist der hinweis wohl fürn arsch.
Wahrscheinlich finden dann nicht 1000 Studien/Statistiken(Sind ja so oder so gefälscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  anklang die klar JA zu Impfungen sagen sondern die eine die NEIN sagt.





@Dragon1
Für dich gibts nie eine gute Quelle weil du ja hinter allem eine Verschwörung witterst.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> Für dich gibts nie eine gute Quelle weil du ja hinter allem eine Verschwörung witterst.


Wie schoen das du mich so gut kennst.

Trotzdem denk ich das es besser waer sich auf des heilen von Krankheiten als auf impfungen zu konzentrieren.


----------



## Razyl (31. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> vergiss es Goim, Aviendha2 hat nur versucht alles ins laecherliche zu ziehen.
> Er/sie ist unter deinem Niveou


Weil jemand etwas ins lächerliche zieht ist er gleich unter dem normal Niveau? Interessant...


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man so versucht, eine diskussion fuer sich zu entscheiden, bzw zu ende zu bringen, zeigt das nicht von hohem niveou


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Naja das ist das natürliche Auslese, eine moderne Eltern getragene Version von "Survival of the fittest".


Ja. Kann man so sehen. Aber bei geimpften Kindern ist das was anders? Da wird niemand damit vorbereitet "the fittest" zu sein, weil er ohne "the unfittest" wäre?

Unsere Entscheidung, darauf zu verzichten, war im Einklang mit Kopf, Bauch und Herz. Uns war sehr unwohl dabei, unserem Kind irgendwas spritzen zu lassen, was wir selber nicht kennen, was wir uns selbst nichtmal antun würden und von dem es auch keinerlei Beweise gibt, dass das überhaupt irgendwas bringt. Wir sind der Überzeugung, dass ein menschlicher Körper wunderbar mit allen möglichen äußeren Einflüssen allein klarkommt.

Und wie schon weiter vorn geschrieben: Die hat auf nix verzichtet. Hat im Wald gespielt, Dreck essen, mit den Katzen gespielt, Finger in den Mund, ständig irgendwelche Schrammen oder Kratzer gehabt. Sie ist im Alter von ~2 Jahren mit der Mutter nach Indien geflogen und dort auch nicht in Watte gehüllt rumlaufen. Sie war inzwischen auch schon mehrfach da, ist jetzt 7 Jahre alt, kerngesund und quicklebendig.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

ich bin ganz deiner meinung.
Ich habe zwar nicht perfekte gesundheit, aber gegen das was ich hab gibts sowieso keine Impfung.


----------



## Noxiel (31. Oktober 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wir sind der Überzeugung, dass ein menschlicher Körper wunderbar mit allen möglichen äußeren Einflüssen allein klarkommt.



Eine klare Fehleinschätzung, vor allem wenn man den "unberührten" Körper von Kindern betrachtet, deren Imunsystem mit keinen schwerwiegenden Krankheiten in Berührung kam, BIS zum dem Zeitpunkt an dem es passiert. Und wenn deine Frau erstmal eine Woche Tag und Nacht am Krankenbett deines Sohnes/Tochter verbringt, ändert ihr eure mit Herz, Kopf und Bauch getroffene Entscheidung recht schnell. 

Frag mal zehn Ärzte und wieviele davon im Bezug von Impfungen eure Meinung vertreten. Ich kann ja dieses Recht auf körperliche Selbsbestimmung verstehen, aber grundlos gefährliche Krankheiten in Kauf zu nehmen, nur um seiner Überzeugung von einem pharmazeutischen Komplott und der fehlenden Notwendigkeit von Impfungen Recht zu geben, kann nicht im Sinne des Neugeborenen sein. 

Masern, Röteln, Kinderlähmung sind kein Vergleich zu einem Schnupfen oder einer Erkältung, und eine Nicht-Impfung ist auch in meinen Augen schwerst fahrlässig, gerade da es das Kind nicht selbst entscheiden kann und bei denen der Impfstoff als anerkannt und bewiesen wirksam ist.


----------



## tear_jerker (1. November 2009)

um noxiels argumente mal etwas persönliches mit zu geben, vor kurzem ist eine 83 jährige frau verstorben die 60 jahre lang in ihrer eisernen lunge lebte weil sie an polio erkrankte. geimpft wär das nie passiert.
nicht jede impfung ist wie schon oft gesagt direkt zu empfehlen, wie z.b. die schweinegrippeimpfung für das gemeine volk.dank wirkverstärkern, die allerdings auch in naher zukunft das ende von anderen krankheiten wie aids beseitigen könnten, heiß diskutiert.


----------



## Stancer (1. November 2009)

Klar kommt der Körper auch ohne medizinische Versorgung aus. Nachteil : Die Lebenserwartung sinkt dann wieder auf 40 Jahre.

Durch die Fortschritte in der Medizin in den letzten 50-100 Jahren konnte die Lebenserwartung deutlich gesteigert werden und man rechnet jetzt schon für Menschen, die hier in 5-10 Jahren geboren werden eine Lebenserwartung von etwa 100 Jahren !


----------



## Valinar (1. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Unsere Entscheidung, darauf zu verzichten, war im Einklang mit Kopf, Bauch und Herz. Uns war sehr unwohl dabei, unserem Kind irgendwas spritzen zu lassen, was wir selber nicht kennen, was wir uns selbst nichtmal antun würden und von dem es auch keinerlei Beweise gibt, dass das überhaupt irgendwas bringt.



Sag mal ignorierst du jeden beweis?
Was denkst du denn warum die Infektionszahlen von sovielen Krankheiten seit einführung eines Impfstoffes so Massenhaft zurückgegangen sind?
Diphtherie,Masern,Pocken,Kinderlähmung, usw.
Das sind schwere Krankheiten bei dennen die wirkung zweifelsfrei belegt ist.
Da gibt mehr als nur eine statistik dazu.
Praktische ausrottung der Pocken(Der letzte Fall wurde bei einem Nicht Geimpften registriert) von 2 Laboren ausgenommen.
Rückgang von Infektionskrankheiten seit Einführung eines Impfprogammes

Ist das für dich denn kein beweis?



Beispiele wo eine Impfung Tote verhindert hätte gibt zu hauf.

"Nach den Angaben der Weltgesundheitsorganisation WHO und der Global Alliance for Vaccines and Immunization (GAVI) starben allein im Jahr 2002 über zwei Millionen Menschen an Infektionskrankheiten, die durch eine Impfung hätten verhindert werden können"

Robert Koch Institut zu lokalen ausbrüchen von Masern in Deutschland wovon insbesondere Ungeimpfte Kinder betroffen sind.  
Ausbrüche von Kinderlähmung in Europa bei Religösen Gruppen weil sie Impfungen verweigern.


----------



## tear_jerker (1. November 2009)

btw: ist der mensch und seine entwicklung selbst das beste argument für eine impfung. sicher mag eine rein natürliche lebensweise von vorteil sein um z.b. keimen gegenüber immunisierter zu sein, aber durch die räumliche ausdehnung un die ein oder anderen dinge des alltags schafft sich der mensch selbst neue krankheitsherde die durch eine natürliuche lebensweise auch noch verstärkt werden(so z.b.  kinderlähnung/polio)


----------



## Grushdak (1. November 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Klar kommt der Körper auch ohne medizinische Versorgung aus. Nachteil : Die Lebenserwartung sinkt dann wieder auf 40 Jahre.
> 
> Durch die Fortschritte in der Medizin in den letzten 50-100 Jahren konnte die Lebenserwartung deutlich gesteigert werden und man rechnet jetzt schon für Menschen, die hier in 5-10 Jahren geboren werden eine Lebenserwartung von etwa 100 Jahren !


Sry für Fullquote ...
Doch was Du schreibst ist kompletter Quatsch.


Ein Körper kommt bei bestimmten Krankheiten nicht ohne Medizin aus.
Wenn ein Kleinkind erkrankt und Eltern haben fahrlässig auf Impfungen verzichtet, ist die Lebenserwartung auch nicht 40.

Lebenserwartungen schwanken immer wieder mal. Es gab in meinem Leben alleine mal Höhere - mal Niedrigere.
Durch Medizin & Technik ist bestimmt Vieles mehr möglich.
Es kann auch sehr gut möglich sein, daß schon bald die Menschen nicht mehr so alt werden, wenn ich mir so die ganzen Erkrankungen durch psyschischen und physischen Stress angucke - und das wird noch schlimmer.
Wie schon sooft gesagt wurde, nicht alle Impfungen sind notwendig -
aber die grundlegenden Impfungen gegen die von hier weitest vertriebenen Seuchen sollten schon getätigt werden.
Sie sind noch nicht überall ausgerottet.

So Manche, die hier so intensiv gegen die Medizin sind ...
Ihr wisst doch überhaupt gar nicht um die Krankheiten -
weil Ihr sie noch nie in größeren Ausmaß erlebt habt.
Seid froh darüber und seht die notwendigen Impfungen nicht so negativ!

Wir können froh sein, daß es diese Grundimpfungen gibt.

Sollte mein Kind erkranken (gar sterben), nur weil ich bestimmte Impfungen absichtlich verweigert habe -
ich würde nicht mehr glücklich werden - vor Vorwürfen ...

Seid froh, daß Ihr aufgrund von Medizin nicht Schlimmeres erfahren musstet!

greetz


----------



## Stancer (1. November 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> btw: ist der mensch und seine entwicklung selbst das beste argument für eine impfung. sicher mag eine rein natürliche lebensweise von vorteil sein um z.b. keimen gegenüber immunisierter zu sein, aber durch die räumliche ausdehnung un die ein oder anderen dinge des alltags schafft sich der mensch selbst neue krankheitsherde die durch eine natürliuche lebensweise auch noch verstärkt werden(so z.b.  kinderlähnung/polio)




Schon klar, meine Aussage sollte auch eher Aussagen, das die Menschheit sicher auch ohne Impfungen überleben würde nur zu dem Preis von einer deutlich niedrigeren Lebenserwartung.

Man sollte sich mal anschauen woran vor 500 oder 1000 Jahren die Menschen gestorben sind. Manche sind an Zahnfäule gestorben, da durch das entzündete und vereiterte Zahnfleisch Giftstoffe in die Blutbahn kamen. Im Mittelalter war das öffnen des Brustkorb strengstens verboten, denn man glaubte dadurch würde die Seele dem Körper entweichen.

Ohne die Medizin und Impfungen etc. würden viele Menschen nicht das 30. Lebensalter erreichen.

Schau nur mal was in Deutschland die Haupttodesursache ist. Das ist der Herzinfarkt. Vor 1000 Jahren war dies nicht so. Da wurden die Menschen gar nicht so alt, das das Herz irgendwann nicht mehr klar kam, die wurden vorher von Krankheiten hingerafft. Grippe und Lungenentzündungen waren da mitunter die häufigsten Todesursachen.
Vor 500 Jahren galt man mit 30-35 Jahren als "Alter Mann"


----------



## Andoral1990 (1. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wenn man so versucht, eine diskussion fuer sich zu entscheiden, bzw zu ende zu bringen, zeigt das nicht von hohem niveou


Ist das nicht der Sinn einer Diksusion? Das man sie am Ende mit besseren Argumenten für sich entscheidet und somit auch beendet?




Naja mitlerweile wurde ja alles gesacht, mir fällt auch nix mehr ein was ich dazu noch sagen könnte. 

Ich bedanke mich herzlich bei meiner Partei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   endlich jemand der mir den Rücken gestärkt hat.



Ich glaube die Gegenpartei wirklich davon zu überzeugen, dass Impfungen doch sinnvoll sind wird nicht möglich sein. Ich verfolgs aber trotzdem weiter vieleicht kann man zum ein oder andere post noch seinen Senf daszu geben


----------



## Andoral1990 (1. November 2009)

Grrr das kommt davon wenn man zu ungeduldig is.


----------



## Sin (1. November 2009)

Impfungen sind wie Paladine: Mit ist es sicherer, ohne macht es mehr spass...

Ne scherz beiseite: Ich find Impfungen im allgemeinen doch recht nützlich, gerade solche die sich in den letzten Jahrzenten bewährt haben, wie z.B. Kinderlähmung, etc. Sicher verdienen die Pharmakonzerne millionen damit, aber es dient ja auch der allgemeinheit. Stellt euch mal vor es gäbe eine Impfung gegen Krebs oder HIV, ich würd mich sofort impfen lassen, einfach nur um auf nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja. Kann man so sehen. Aber bei geimpften Kindern ist das was anders? Da wird niemand damit vorbereitet "the fittest" zu sein, weil er ohne "the unfittest" wäre?
> 
> Unsere Entscheidung, darauf zu verzichten, war im Einklang mit Kopf, Bauch und Herz. Uns war sehr unwohl dabei, unserem Kind irgendwas spritzen zu lassen, was wir selber nicht kennen, was wir uns selbst nichtmal antun würden und von dem es auch keinerlei Beweise gibt, dass das überhaupt irgendwas bringt. Wir sind der Überzeugung, dass ein menschlicher Körper wunderbar mit allen möglichen äußeren Einflüssen allein klarkommt.
> 
> Und wie schon weiter vorn geschrieben: Die hat auf nix verzichtet. Hat im Wald gespielt, Dreck essen, mit den Katzen gespielt, Finger in den Mund, ständig irgendwelche Schrammen oder Kratzer gehabt. Sie ist im Alter von ~2 Jahren mit der Mutter nach Indien geflogen und dort auch nicht in Watte gehüllt rumlaufen. Sie war inzwischen auch schon mehrfach da, ist jetzt 7 Jahre alt, kerngesund und quicklebendig.


Vorweg: Wie gesagt, ich respektiere jede Entscheidung, die gründlich überlegt und durchdacht worden ist und nicht einfach aus dem Moment heraus getroffen wurde und respektiere auch Eure Entscheidung des Nichtimpfens vollkommen.
Womit ich Mühe habe ist zuerst diese Aussage:





> Unsere Entscheidung, darauf zu verzichten, war im Einklang mit Kopf, Bauch und Herz. Uns war sehr unwohl dabei, unserem Kind irgendwas spritzen zu lassen, was wir selber nicht kennen, was wir uns selbst nichtmal antun würden und von dem es auch keinerlei Beweise gibt, dass das überhaupt irgendwas bringt. Wir sind der Überzeugung, dass ein menschlicher Körper wunderbar mit allen möglichen äußeren Einflüssen allein klarkommt.


Das menschliche Immunsystem funktioniert im aller einfachsten Prinzip so:
- Krankheitserreger kommt in den Körper.
- Körper erkennt fremden Schädling.
- Körper produziert Abwehr.
- Körper vernichtet fremden Schädling.
Natürlich kann das auch anders ablaufen, aber das Prinzip funktioniert so.
Bei einer Impfung passiert genau das Selbe. Der Krankheitserreger wird hier mit dem Körper in Verbindung gebracht, so, dass dieser eine Abwehr dagegen entwickeln kann. Dies passiert vorbeugend, damit der Körper den Erreger bereits kennt und bereits Vorsorgemassnahmen getroffen hat, wenn er dann eines Tages auch wirklich im Körper landet. Da ich, wie ich annehme, die meisten hier Bio in der Schule hatten (oder noch haben), wissen wir ja, dass unser Körper unzählige Krankheitserreger mit sich herumschleppt, Tag für Tag. Daher wird früher oder später praktisch jeder mit den häufig vorkommenden Krankheitserregern in Berührung kommen.
Nun ist eben die Frage, was passieren kann und in welchem Zustand man sich zu dem Zeitpunkt befindet. Ich gebe Dir recht: Grundsätzlich kann sich jeder Körper gegen jede Krankheit wehren, egal wie stark oder schwach sie ist. Aber genauso kann grundsätzlich jeder Körper an jeder Krankheit sterben, egal wie stark oder schwach sie ist. Wenn ich nun also krank werde, kann ich an der Krankheit sterben. Worum es sich bei der Krankheit handelt ist jetzt wurscht. Fakt ist: wenn mein Körper bereits einmal eine Krankheit erlebt hat, hat er seine Abwehr darauf eingestellt und weiss in Zukunft, wie er damit umgehen muss. Genau das passiert ja bei den Impfungen: der Körper entwickelt sich weiter und lernt, mit der Krankheit umzugehen.
Bewusst wissenschaftlich inkorrekt gesagt: Mit der Impfung mache ich meinen Körper krank, damit er lernt, damit umzugehen.
Natürlich können dabei "unerwünschte Wirkungen" auftreten, mit diesem Risiko lebe ich gern. Denn ich weiss: eines Tages wird die Krankheit kommen und wenn ich mein Leben und meine Lebensweise so betrachte, die vielleicht nicht unbedingt die gesündeste ist, da ich mich doch ab und zu lieber von Pizza als von Orangen und Äpfeln ernähre und ich doch ab und zu recht gestresst bin und somit Höhen und Tiefen in meinem Leben habe, kann ich davon ausgehn, dass mich eine Krankheit früher oder später dann erwischt, wenns mir grad nicht sonderlich gut geht, eben aus den bereits genannten Faktoren heraus. In dem Moment bin ich echt froh, wenn mein Körper bereits weiss, wie er mit der Situation umzugehen hat, denn sonst handelt es sich einfach nur um ein Freibuffet für jeden Krankheitserreger. Früher oder später ist jeder in der Zielgruppe der "Menschen mit geschwächtem Immunsystem", wirklich jeder, das gehört zum Menschsein dazu. Natürlich sind diese Zielgruppen meist Kinder und alte Menschen, aber durch Stress, schlechte Ernährung und Witterungseinflüsse, kombiniert mit verschiedenen schwächeren und stärkeren Krankheiten sind wir auch dazwischen öfter als wir denken, genauso Teil dieser Zielgruppen. Genau darum würde ich, wenn man mich danach fragen würde, sagen: "Natürlich impfe ich mich und natürlich impfe ich meine Kinder, denn ich will mir und ihnen den grössten Schutz bieten, den ich ihnen geben kann."
Natürlich muss hier einmal mehr zwischen den verschiedenen Impfstoffen unterschieden werden. Bei jeder Impfung frage ich mich, wie sinnvoll sie ist, wovor sie mich schützt und wie gross die Gefahr und das Risiko ist, wenn ich mich nicht impfe.

Und jetzt möchte ich noch auf diese Aussage eingehen:


> Und wie schon weiter vorn geschrieben: Die hat auf nix verzichtet. Hat im Wald gespielt, Dreck essen, mit den Katzen gespielt, Finger in den Mund, ständig irgendwelche Schrammen oder Kratzer gehabt. Sie ist im Alter von ~2 Jahren mit der Mutter nach Indien geflogen und dort auch nicht in Watte gehüllt rumlaufen. Sie war inzwischen auch schon mehrfach da, ist jetzt 7 Jahre alt, kerngesund und quicklebendig.


Zuerst wieder vorneweg: ich bin froh für Euch als Eltern und erst recht für sie als betroffenes Kind, dass sie bisher von schwereren Krankheiten verschont geblieben ist und ich hoffe auch, dass das in Zukunft so bleiben wird!
Dennoch, muss ich einfach aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen sagen, ist das eher ein Sonderfall als normal. Ich selber kannte viele Kinder, die in den Ferien krank wurden. Alleine ich selbst wurde diverse Male in den Ferien krank, mal stärker, mal schwächer. In Spanien und Griechenland hatte ich 40 Grad Fieber als Kind, in Berlin hatte ich Magendarmgrippe durch Gammelfleisch von Aldi als Teenager und in Mexiko und Singapur hatte ich ne mehr nervige als wirklich schlimme, aber trotzdem starke Erkältung als Erwachsener. Das sind jetzt alleine die Krankheiten, die ich in den Ferien hatte, die zu Hause lasse ich mal weg. Alles in Allem würde ich mich persönlich aber als Person bezeichnen, die sehr selten krank ist oder wenn, dann eher nur ne kleine Erkältung als ne richtige Krankheit. Wann ich das letzte Mal zu Hause geblieben bin, weil ich krank war, daran kann ich mich gar nicht mehr erinnern.
Worauf ich hinaus will: Ich weiss, wie unangenehm es sein kann, in den Ferien krank zu sein. Die Hygienestandards in fremden Ländern sind oftmals lausig und manchmal muss man viele Kilometer weit fahren, bis irgendwo ein Doktor oder vor allem ein Krankenhaus ist. Ich weiss ebenfalls, dass die Chance oder besser das Risiko, in den Ferien krank zu werden recht hoch ist, denn sowohl ich, als auch meine Geschwister und auch viele meiner Freunde sind schon häufig in den Ferien krank geworden. Ich sehe Euer Kind wirklich als Ausnahmefall an, auch wenn Ihr das scheinbar nicht so seht. Vor allem frage ich mich, ob Ihr 2016, also nach den nächsten 7 Jahren immernoch behaupten könnt, Euer Kind sei vor schwereren Krankheiten verschont geblieben. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass Ihr das könnt, aber ehrlich gesagt bezweifle ich das schwer.
Auch wenn ich Euch persönlich kennen würde, so würde ich von Eurem einen Fall nicht auf andere Fälle schliessen. Das Risiko wäre mir einfach viel zu gross. Die Frage, die ich mir stellen muss ist: kann ich es riskieren, dass ich an einer Krankheit erkranke, deren Nachwirkungen oft so gewaltig sind, dass sie Lähmungen oder andere lebenslange Konsequenze nach sich ziehen können? Und es gibt diverse Krankheiten, bei denen das nunmal der Fall ist. Daher sage ich: nein, das kann ich nicht riskieren, dagegen impfe ich mich und dagegen impfe ich erst recht meine Kinder. Um ehrlich zu sein hätte ich vermutlich noch verhältnismässig weniger Probleme damit, wenn ich selbst die Konsequenzen tragen würde. Wenn hingegen mein Kind die Konsequenzen tragen müsste, wäre mir das unverzeihlich.


Edit: Ich missbrauche grad mal noch nen Post aus dem Schmerzerlebnisthread:


Tymion schrieb:


> 2. 10/10 Rückenmarksentnahme; Ich wurde ins Krankenhaus geliefert weil mein Hausarzt nicht mehr wusste, was ich habe. Hatte überall so komische Rote Flecken am Körper und mit Überall meine ich auch ÜBERALL, von Kopf bis Fuß, selbst im Auge rote Blutflecken. Stellte sich heraus das ich Meningitis hatte (Hirnhautentzündung), 1-2 Stunden länger und ich wäre tot gewesen. Komischerweise hatte ich davon gar keine Schmerzen. Mir gings halt nicht so gut, aber wehgetan hat nichts.....Bis der Arzt auf die Idee kam mir Rückenmark zu entnehmen um die genaue Krankheit zu überprüfen...Wurde bisschen vorher betäubt aber meine Güte....das hat wehgetan.


Dazu Zitat von diesem Meningitisartikel:





> Wie lange ist die Inkubationszeit? Wie äussert sich die Krankheit?
> Ca. 2 bis 10 Tage vergehen von der Übertragung der Meningokokken bis zum Krankheitsausbruch. Wenn die Krankheit ausbricht, ist das eine absolute Notfallsituation, weil sehr schnell gehandelt werden muss .
> Fieber, Kopfweh, reduzierter Allgemeinzustand mit schweren Krankheitssymptomen wie Erbrechen, Gliederweh, Nackenschmerzen bis Bewusstlosigkeit, Hautblutungen (rotbräunliche Flecken)


und


> Wer soll sich für Europa gegen Meningokokken Meningitis impfen lassen?
> Eine Impfung - wirksam gegen die Meningokokken der Serogruppe C (Menjugate , weitere Impfstoffe) - kann man bei
> 
> Kindern im Alter zwischen 12-15 Monaten (resp. bis 59 Monate) und
> ...


Ausserdem:


> Gibt es eine Behandlung, wenn die Meningitis ausgebrochen ist?
> Ja, mit Antibiotika unter Spitalbedingungen, die Prognose ist besser, je früher man mit der Therapie beginnt. *Für rund ein Zehntel der Erkrankten ist die Meningitis auch in der Schweiz tödlich.*


----------



## spectrumizer (4. November 2009)

> Gute Kurzzusammenfassung warum man sich nicht impfen lassen sollte.
> 
> *Wer es noch nicht weiß:*
> 
> ...



Quelle:
Juliane Sacher
Fachärztin für Allgemeinmedizin
Bergerstr. 175
60385 Frankfurt
T: 069 - 921 89 90
F: 069 - 921 89 990
http://www.praxis-sacher.de


Tante Edith meint grad zu Davatar:



Davatar schrieb:


> Dennoch, muss ich einfach aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen sagen, ist das eher ein Sonderfall als normal. Ich selber kannte viele Kinder, die in den Ferien krank wurden.


Nein, es ist - nach meiner Erfahrung - kein Einzelfall. In den "Kreisen" wo wir damals gelebt haben, war es normal, dass die Kinder ohne Impfungen davon kamen. Ich kannte damals um die 20 Mütter mit Kindern im Alter zw. 2-12 Jahren, von denen keins geimpft wurde. Denen gings prächtig. Ob das heute immernoch so ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, da ich wegen Umzügen inzw. keinen Kontakt mehr zu den Leuten hab.

Der Punkt ist: Es gibt nur Statistiken von Krankheiten, gegen die man impfen und dann deren Verlauf und Wechselwirkungen auf Tiere und Menschen beobachten kann. Dabei wird aber auch ausser Acht gelassen, was Impfungen für komplexere und erst später auftretende Nachwirkungen haben kann. 

Beispiel: 





> Beispielsweise tauchte der Heuschnupfen zuerst da auf, wo die Pockenimpfung zuerst eingeführt wurde (und auch zu derselben Zeit) und breitete sich zuerst in gebildeteren Schichten aus - die ja zuerst Impfungen durchführen ließen und tauchte erst dann bei Ärmeren auf, die erst später in Genuß der Impfungen kamen.


Quelle Dr. med. Buchwald: Impfen - Das Geschäft mit der Angst

Soweit ich weiß gibts aber keine Statistiken über Krankheitsanfälligkeiten von ungeimpften Kindern / Menschen. Ist diese höher als bei geimpften? Niedriger? Wie ist das generelle Allgemeinbefinden?(Konzentration, Gedächtnis, Lebendigkeit, Motivation, ...) Für welche Krankheiten / Infektionen sind beide Gruppen anfälliger, resistenter, ...?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. November 2009)

ähm der verstärker ist NUR in Pandemrix® enthalten (zumindest in dieser erhöhten konzentration)


----------



## spectrumizer (4. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ähm der verstärker ist NUR in Pandemrix® enthalten (zumindest in dieser erhöhten konzentration)


Laut Etikettierung enthält auch Focetria Squalen.



> 1. BEZEICHNUNG DES ARZNEIMITTELS
> Focetria Injektionssuspension in einer Fertigspritze
> Influenzapandemie-Impfstoff (Oberflächenantigen, inaktiviert, adjuvantiert)
> 2. WIRKSTOFF(E)
> ...


Quelle:
http://www.emea.europa.eu/humandocs/PDFs/E...-lab-h385de.pdf


----------



## Noxiel (4. November 2009)

*Warum wurde Pandemrix zugelassen?*
Auf der Grundlage der Informationen im Zusammenhang mit dem Modell-Impfstoff sowie der vorgelegten Informationen über die Stammänderung gelangte der CHMP zu dem Schluss, dass die Vorteile von Pandemrix bei der Vorbeugung (Prophylaxe) der Influenza im offiziell ausgerufenen H1N1-Pandemiefall gegenüber den Risiken überwiegen, und empfahl, die Genehmigung für das Inverkehrbringen von Pandemrix zu erteilen.
Pandemrix wurde unter &#8222;außergewöhnlichen Umständen&#8220; zugelassen. Dies bedeutet, dass es bisher nicht möglich war, umfassende Informationen über den Pandemie-Impfstoff zu erlangen. Die Europäische Arzneimittel-Agentur (EMEA) wird jedes Jahr sämtliche neuen Informationen prüfen, die verfügbar werden, und die vorliegende Zusammenfassung wird gegebenenfalls aktualisiert.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Pandemrix wurde unter &#8222;außergewöhnlichen Umständen&#8220; zugelassen. Dies bedeutet, dass es bisher nicht möglich war, umfassende Informationen über den Pandemie-Impfstoff zu erlangen. Die Europäische Arzneimittel-Agentur (EMEA) wird jedes Jahr sämtliche neuen Informationen prüfen, die verfügbar werden, und die vorliegende Zusammenfassung wird gegebenenfalls aktualisiert.


Also auf Deutsch: Die, die sich impfen lassen, sind die Beta-Tester der Pharmaindustrie. Na viel Spaß! Aber ohne mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. November 2009)

Auf gut Deutsch heißt es aber auch das:



> [...]dass *die Vorteile* [...] bei der Vorbeugung (Prophylaxe) der Influenza im offiziell ausgerufenen H1N1-Pandemiefall gegenüber den Risiken *überwiegen*


----------



## spectrumizer (4. November 2009)

Wie jetzt? Dass ich - grob gesagt - keinen Schnupfen, Husten und Kopfweh für 'ne Woche bekomme, wenn ich mich impfen lasse, soll ich mich - und meine Family - dem Risiko aussetzen, unter den 23-27% zu liegen, die dann für Jahrzehnte mit "chronischer Müdigkeit, Fibromyalgie (Muskelrheuma), Gedächtnis- und Konzentrationsproblemen, persistierenden Kopfschmerzen, Erschöpfung und ausgedehnte Schmerzen, chronische Verdauungsprobleme und Hautausschlag" gesegnet sind?

Nein, danke!

Reicht ja schon das, was in Schweden passiert ist ... http://www.gesundheitlicheaufklaerung.de/s...ch-h1n1-impfung


----------



## Noxiel (4. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Dass ich - grob gesagt - keinen Schnupfen, Husten und Kopfweh für 'ne Woche bekomme, wenn ich mich impfen lasse[...]



Oder du könntest auch an der Gruppe sterben. Alternativ und theoretisch gesehen, versteht sich. So wie du theoretisch auch in jedem Fall die von dir eben beschriebenen Symptome zeigen könntest.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. November 2009)

Ja. Aber wo trifft man sich denn da? Ist ALLES Panikmache, sowohl das eine, als auch das andere? Wer hat denn nun recht? Auf wen sollte man hören?

Jeder hört letztendlich sowieso nur auf sich selbst und macht das, was er für richtig hält.

Aber so negiert man ja auch jegliche Diskussionsgrundlage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (4. November 2009)

Hier mal nen ganz interessanter Artikel der sich auf Meldungen bezieht wo es heisst "4 Tote nach Impfung" 

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/medizin...,658991,00.html

Ein Auszug :

_Für Fehlgeburten und plötzliche Todesfälle machen die Forscher ähnliche Rechnungen auf: Von einer Million schwangerer Frauen werden voraussichtlich 397 eine spontane Fehlgeburt am Tag nach der Impfung erleben müssen. Doch diese Rate wird an jedem Tag in jedem Jahr erwartet - egal ob zu einer Impfperiode oder nicht. Auch sechs plötzliche Todesfälle ohne erkennbare Ursache wären bei 100.000 Menschen innerhalb von sechs Wochen statistisch erwartbar, ohne dass ein Zusammenhang mit der Impfung bestehen muss.
_

Sowas nennt man dann Beeinflussung durch Medien, bzw. falsche darstellung der Wahrheit. Gerade die Blouvard-Presse nutzt solche Statistiken aus, denn Panikmache und Angst verkaufen sich besser !


----------



## spectrumizer (4. November 2009)

Die Aussagen in dem Artikel widersprechen sich, bzw. sind schwammig.



> Doch die Massenimmunisierung geriet zum Desaster und wurde nach mehr als 40 Millionen verimpften Dosen abgebrochen. Die Gründe: Die Krankheit breitete sich nicht so stark aus wie erwartet. Und es traten gehäuft Fälle des sogenannten Guillain-Barré-Syndroms (GBS) auf.


Wieviel sind "gehäufte Fälle?" Und warum wurde denn jetzt abgebrochen: Wegen den GBS Fällen oder weil die Krankheit sich nicht so stark ausgebreitet hat?



> Geht man davon aus, dass sich 100 Millionen Amerikaner impfen lassen, müsste man mit rund 215 Fällen von GBS rechnen, die nur zufällig in die sechs Wochen nach der Impfung fallen.


Oben ist das Statement, dass nach 40 Millionen Dosen (unter anderem) wegen "gehäuften Fällen" von GBS abgebrochen wurde. Und hier sagt man, dass es bei 100 Mio nur rund 215 Fälle von GBS gäbe?



> In Schweden wurden bisher etwa 1,4 Millionen Dosen des Impfstoffs Pandemrix ausgeliefert, wie viele Menschen sich bereits haben impfen lassen, wurde nicht mitgeteilt.


Man weiß also nicht, wieviele Menschen in Schweden geimpft worden. In dem Artikel hier spricht man von "über 1.000", in Folge dessen bekamen über 190 "schwere Nebenwirkungen" und zwei Todesfälle.
In dem Spiegel-Artikel spricht man inzwischen von über 500, die von "unerwünschten Wirkungen" berichten und vier Todesfälle.

Ist in meinen Augen 'ne hohe Quote.

Und was mich bei der ganzen Aktion auch stört: Warum legt man denn soviel Wert darauf, dass wir uns das Zeug in den Körper jagen lassen? Vorgestern hab ich in den Nachrichten das erste mal gehört, dass in Deutschland über 30.000 Menschen an der Schweinegrippe erkrankt sein sollen. Wochenlang hat man darüber nix gehört. Kein "Es häufen sich - wie von Experten im Sommer vorhergesagt - die Infektionen, ..."  oder sowas. Nein, über Nacht spricht man plötzlich von 30.000 infizierten und es wird das Argument benutzt, dass die eine Frau, die an H1N1 gestorben ist nun scheinbar doch einige zum Nachdenken angeregt hat. Dabei sind deren Todesumstände immernoch ungeklärt. Manche sagen sie war kerngesund, andere sie hatte Asthma und Leberprobleme und selbst das wurde auch schon widerufen. Also haste hier genauso Beeinflussung und falsche Darstellung durch Medien. Ist doch immer so.


----------



## Stancer (4. November 2009)

Naja auf jeden Fall kommt die Aussage des Artikels klar rüber. Nur weil jemand nach einer Impfung krank wird oder gar stirbt muss das noch lange nicht mit der Impfung zusammenhängen !

Und reine Zahlen als "hohe Quoten" zu bezeichnen ist auch falsch. 500 von 1000 wäre eine verdammt hohe Quote (jeder 2.) , 500 von 1.000.000 dagegen eher wenig (jeder 2000.)

Man muss also schauen :

1. Wie viele wurden geimpft
2. wie viele von denen wurden krank
3. wie hoch ist die Zahl der erkrankten im Vergleich zum Jahresdurchschnittswert. Ist diese deutlich höher kann man von evtl. Nebenwirkungen reden.


----------



## Berghammer71 (5. November 2009)

Noxiel, warum gibt es 2 Arten von Impfungen?

Ich weiß es grad mal nicht, normal wird was hergestellt ausführlich getestet und gut ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

kann mir jemand erklären warum zum teufel polizisten, feuerwehrleute und die soldaten inden kasernen als risikogruppe deklariert werden und sich impfen lassen müssen?? (oder sollen)


----------



## sympathisant (5. November 2009)

was würde passieren, wenn feuerwehr, polizei und armee nicht mehr einsatzbereit sind, weil sie mit grippe im bett liegen?


----------



## LordofDemons (5. November 2009)

weil natürlich alle sofort auf einen schlag krank werden und dnn niemand mehr arbeiten könnte das ganze land auf einen schlag ohen polizei und feuerwehr... ja klar


----------



## sympathisant (5. November 2009)

bei einer pandemie soll das vorkommen. da liegen dann grossteile der bevölkerung flach ... auch grossteile der polizei, feuerwehr und armee.


----------



## Stancer (5. November 2009)

Sowas nennt man Vorsorge: Was wenn auf einmal 90% der Soldaten, Feuerwehr und Polizisten krank sind und dann gibts nen Erdbeben oder ne grosse Katastrophe.

Räumst du dann mit deinem VW Golf die trümmer weg? Sorgst für Sicherheit auf den Strassen und löschst Feuer ?
Der Staat muss jederzeit Gewährleisten, das er weiter existieren kann, was auch passiert.

Ich erinner nur mal an den Wintereinbruch vor ein paar Jahren als durch starken Schneefall plötzlich ganze Gebiete von der Aussenwelt abgeschnitten waren und weder Strom noch fliessend Wasser hatten. Stell dir mal vor das passiert wieder und du bist in solch einer Region und dann sagt dir einer "Sry aber unsere Soldaten liegen alle mit Schweinegrippe im Bett". Selbst die Feuerwehr kam gegen die Scheemassen damals nicht an und nur durch die Bundeswehr konnte die abgeschnittene Bevölkerung noch versorgt werden. Auch hatte die Bw als einziger entsprechendes Gerät um sich durch den Schnee zu kämpfen !


----------

